# Post All "What Chapter...?" Questions Here!



## Spectrum (Apr 12, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


-----------------
Post all questions along the lines of "what chapter does such-and-such happen in?" here. Manga readers, if you plan on rereading or looking up a certain event, but you're not sure which chapter to go to, this is the place to ask. And anime watchers, if you're thinking about trying the manga but don't know where to begin, same thing--this is your thread. *I'll update this post every week to reflect the new episode, and the corresponding manga chapters--see below.*



 ---

*12/25/14

Episode*: 393, A True Ending
*Chapters*: 660-2

*02/05/15

Episode*: 398, The Night Before the Second Exam
*Chapters*: Filler

---

All chapters can, of course, be downloaded from Anifreak.com. Have fun. 

Incidentally, *Kakashi Gaiden* occupies chapters *239* through *244*.  That seems to be the most popular question lately, so I figured I'd just put it up here.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 12, 2012)

What chapter/page does Sakura refuse a love letter when she is working in the hospital?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 12, 2012)

Chapter 539


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 12, 2012)

The link isn't working I'm afraid.

What chapter was the Gold Dust purpose told in the War, for Gaara to use that is?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2012)

His father first used it in chapter 546.

I believe Gaara used the sand to cool down the Mizukage's exploding clone. He infused his father's sand with his own. *looking for chapter now*


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 12, 2012)

I meant the explanation of what could be done with it from either Gaara or his father, but at least I have an idea of where to look now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2012)

lol I just found the link where Gaara uses it against Jokey Boy:

chapter 546

Basically it's magnetic properties can be used in a fashion similar to sand Gaara used through Shikaku.

The sand can be fashioned into various forms. Gaara's father often used large scale attacks, such as the Colossal Wave jutsu in chapter 546. Defensively, his father used barricades in chapter 547.

As stated before, Gaara uses the sand to cool and weigh down the Mizukage's Jokey boy clone, which constantly expanded and risked explosion as it got warmer.


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 12, 2012)

Ooooh, okay, gonna read through it now for an in-depth look myself. 

And while we're at it, which chapter did Gaara save Lee from Kimimaro? :3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2012)

Chapter 212


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 13, 2012)

What chapter did Kisame and Suigetsu clash with their blades?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 13, 2012)

Chapter 380 is when they started. We didn't get to see what happened in the clash.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 14, 2012)

What chapter did Naruto talk to Hinata before the war?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 14, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What chapter did Naruto talk to Hinata before the war?



No suchs chapter. The first time he really talked to her after the Pain Arc was in the middle of the war:
'm not going to hurt you


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 15, 2012)

What chapter did Tsunade address the damage caused by Tsukuyomi? For Sasuke I believe, but Kakashi works too.


----------



## Hasan (Apr 15, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> What chapter did Tsunade address the damage caused by Tsukuyomi? For Sasuke I believe, but Kakashi works too.



Chapter 172 [1, 2]


----------



## NW (Apr 16, 2012)

Which chapters do Kabuto talk to Tobi about Shisui in?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 16, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which chapters do Kabuto talk to Tobi about Shisui in?


Chapter 520.


----------



## NW (Apr 16, 2012)

Which chapter does Tobi stop Suigetsu's sword with his arm?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## NW (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, now which chapter does Kurama remember Madara saying "You are nothing but a tool to those with blessed eyes, OBEY!" Or something like that. All I know is Madara was trash talking him in a flashback. I know it was a recent chapter but I can't remember which one.


----------



## lathia (Apr 16, 2012)

Chapter: 568.


----------



## NW (Apr 16, 2012)

Which chapter was nagato first introduced?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 16, 2012)

Chapter 372


----------



## DeiDoDei (Apr 18, 2012)

What chapter is this screenshot from? It's a colored picture, but is it from the manga?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 18, 2012)

It looks like it's from Chapter 318


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 22, 2012)

What chapter(s) where Akamaru shown to be able to sense chakra levels? This may be filler, but I clearly remember him cowering from people out of his and Kiba's level. I'm pretty sure one of them was Tobi


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## NW (Apr 23, 2012)

What chapter was Kakashi dying and remembering obito?


----------



## lathia (Apr 23, 2012)

Ch.424/425


----------



## Revolution (Apr 27, 2012)

What chapter does Naruto return to Konoha after 2 year training with Jiraya?


----------



## Hasan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What chapter does Naruto return to Konoha after 2 year training with Jiraya?



_Chapter 245_


----------



## NW (Apr 28, 2012)

Which chapters do Kakashi use Kamui in?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 28, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which chapters do Kakashi use Kamui in?


Chapters 276, 278, 423, 424, 484, and 487.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 29, 2012)

I think there's a flashback that shows the Sannin, Enma, and Sarutobi at the training grounds together. Does anybody know what chapter that is?


----------



## lathia (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think that ever happened. Not with Enma involved. In the manga, that is.

Ch.139 is the closest I can think of.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 29, 2012)

lathia said:


> I don't thin that ever happened. Not with Enma involved. In the manga, that is.
> 
> Ch.139 is the closest I can think of.



Thanks, you may be right. I was probably thinking of an anime flashback.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 30, 2012)

That link is not working..
What's the chap that Sasuke and Deidara start fighting?!!..


----------



## Hasan (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> That link is not working..
> What's the chap that Sasuke and Deidara start fighting?!!..



_Chapter 357_


----------



## NW (May 1, 2012)

What chapter in part 1 does Itachi tell sasuke about a third sharingan user in a flashback?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 1, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> What chapter in part 1 does Itachi tell sasuke about a third sharingan user in a flashback?


Chapter 225


----------



## NW (May 7, 2012)

Which chapter does that frog call Sasuke a "what"?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 7, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter does that frog call Sasuke a "what"?


Chapter 489.


----------



## NW (May 7, 2012)

Which flashback chapters do Fugaku appear in and in what chapter does tobi say or think "When a man comes to know love, he also bears the risk of carrying hatred". I'm pretty sure he said or thought that in a chapter, but I don't know which.


----------



## lathia (May 7, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which flashback chapters do Fugaku appear in and in what chapter does tobi say or think "When a man comes to know love, he also bears the risk of carrying hatred". I'm pretty sure he said or thought that in a chapter, but I don't know which.



Tobi's quote was on Ch.416.

About Fugaku. It depends which ones you want lol. Most of them are in part 1 and he appears again when Tobi tells the Sasuke the "truth."


----------



## NW (May 8, 2012)

lathia said:


> Tobi's quote was on Ch.416.
> 
> About Fugaku. It depends which ones you want lol. Most of them are in part 1 and he appears again when Tobi tells the Sasuke the "truth."



Okay, which chapter was the flashback where Fugaku showed Sasuke the fireball techinque?


----------



## Hasan (May 8, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Okay, which chapter was the flashback where Fugaku showed Sasuke the fireball techinque?



_Chapter 223_


----------



## Demonic Sharingan (May 10, 2012)

What chapter does madar say he knows who tobi is?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 10, 2012)

Demonic Sharingan said:


> What chapter does madar say he knows who tobi is?


Chapter 560.


----------



## Hariti (May 10, 2012)

Which chapter did Haku say "When a person ... has something important they want to protect ... that's when they can become truly strong."?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 10, 2012)

Chapter 21


----------



## NW (May 25, 2012)

Which chapter in the manga is Obito first mentioned and in which one is he first seen?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter in the manga is Obito first mentioned and in which one is he first seen?


Mentioned in Chapter 139.
Appeared in Chapter 239.


----------



## NW (May 25, 2012)

Okay, then which chapter does Sasuke first use Tsukuyomi. i don't recall him ever using it but if there is one such instance then it would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2012)

This forum hotly debates whether or not he has the technique. Naruto wiki says that he does. One such instance of him using genjutsu can be found here:

Chapter 239

I mean, I don't think we've seen him use an illusion  in another  instance that produces the same effect as Tsukiyomi similar to the after affects of Itachi's.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Okay, then which chapter does Sasuke first use Tsukuyomi. i don't recall him ever using it but if there is one such instance then it would be greatly apreciated.


That's quite the can of worms you've got there. 
I'll just link his "three" Mangekyo Sharingan genjutsu: Chapters 408, 413, and 477.


----------



## NW (May 27, 2012)

Which chapter does Sasuke start recruiting members for "Hebi"?


----------



## Hariti (May 27, 2012)

Chapter 346.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 27, 2012)

What chapter did naruto and neji fight?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 27, 2012)

Chapter 99 is when it begins


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 29, 2012)

What are all the chapters amaterasu was used in?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> What are all the chapters amaterasu was used in?


Chapters 148, 389, 397, 415, 463, 477, and 584.
Only did one chapter per fight.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 29, 2012)

It was also used in the Itachi, B, and Naruto vs Nagato fight 

Chapter 550 1 2

Chapter 552


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jun 3, 2012)

What chapter did Tobi have his back turned with his mask off?
( I need it for a talk on manga to my class)


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 3, 2012)

the hokage of lol said:


> What chapter did Tobi have his back turned with his mask off?



Chapter 486.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 3, 2012)

What chapter did Kakashi say to Naruto ' Dads tend to tell stuff to their kids ' or something like that
Also when did we get told that Nagato and Karin were uzumakis


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 3, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> What chapter did Kakashi say to Naruto ' Dads tend to tell stuff to their kids ' or something like that


Chapter 455



Mantux31 said:


> Also when did we get told that Nagato and Karin were uzumakis


Nagato: Chapter 510
Karin: Chapter 579


----------



## NW (Jun 3, 2012)

Which chapter did someone say something along the lines of "So Uchiha Madara really is still alive?" and then Kakashi replied: "We don't have any solid proof, but knowing his plan, it couldn't be anyone else."?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 3, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter did someone say something along the lines of "So Uchiha Madara really is still alive?" and then Kakashi replied: "We don't have any solid proof, but knowing his plan, it couldn't be anyone else."?


Chapter 489.


----------



## Undead (Jun 3, 2012)

What chapter does Zabuza get shown as a kid?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2012)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What chapter does Zabuza get shown as a kid?


Chapter 503.


----------



## Undead (Jun 3, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Chapter 503.


I said ZABUZA, not Asuma.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2012)

My bad.


Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I said ZABUZA, not Asuma.


Chapter 14.


----------



## Undead (Jun 3, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> My bad.
> Chapter 14.


It's fine, thank you.


----------



## Slayer (Jun 4, 2012)

What chapter was Kakashi said to have become a jonin at age 13/14 and a chunin at six? Or were those statments from the databook?


----------



## lathia (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know why, but I get the feeling someone did mention Kakashi's graduation age in the manga. Gaiden only mentions the time when he became a Jonin, not his age. Your best bet would be databook + personal math.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 4, 2012)

SlayerOfGoku said:


> What chapter was Kakashi said to have become a jonin at age 13/14 and a chunin at six? Or were those statments from the databook?



Kakashi said he became Chunin at the age of 6 in chapter 35.
I'm not sure about his Jounin status.
EDIT:I went through the databook character biographies ,and they don't mention anything about his age of jounin promotion,so it was most likely stated in the manga itself.


----------



## Slayer (Jun 4, 2012)

lathia said:


> I don't know why, but I get the feeling someone did mention Kakashi's graduation age in the manga. Gaiden only mentions the time when he became a Jonin, not his age. Your best bet would be databook + personal math.





Hariti said:


> Kakashi said he became Chunin at the age of 6 in chapter 35.
> I'm not sure about his Jounin status.
> EDIT:I went through the databook character biographies ,and they don't mention anything about his age of jounin promotion,so it was most likely stated in the manga itself.



Thanks guys. 

Does anyone know the name of the Genjustu that Sasuke used here?


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 4, 2012)

What chapter was Neji hit in his blind spot by that golden arrow, shot by the spider minion of Orochimaru?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 4, 2012)

SlayerOfGoku said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Genjustu that Sasuke used here?


Just a generic, unnamed Sharingan genjutsu.

And Kakashi's approximate age can be determined by having attained it before the Kyūbi attack, so *26* His Databook 1 listed age *- 12* Naruto's Databook 1 listed age *= 14 years old*.



Kung Pow said:


> What chapter was Neji hit in his blind spot by that golden arrow, shot by the spider minion of Orochimaru?


Neji is hit twice; both in Chapter 196.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 5, 2012)

What chapter is the elemental chakra wheel explained(you know there standing to the other elements and such)?


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Ch.333

Conveniently titled "Affinity."


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 5, 2012)

^thanks.

What chapter was genjustu explained?


----------



## ShadowsX (Jun 5, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> ^thanks.
> 
> What chapter was genjustu explained?



chapter 259


----------



## Zeit0nic (Jun 6, 2012)

*What chapter does tobi extinguish itachi's amaterasu?*

title says it all


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Chapter 397


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 6, 2012)

What chapter did Konohamaru perform that intense Rasengan on Temari?


----------



## Hariti (Jun 6, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> What chapter did Konohamaru perform that intense Rasengan on Temari?



That was only a filler,it didn't happen in the manga.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 7, 2012)

What are the chapters the third raikage shows up in?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 7, 2012)

Chapter 525
Chapter 546
Chapter 547
Chapter 548
Chapter 552
Chapter 553
Chapter 554
Chapter 555


----------



## lathia (Jun 7, 2012)

More
Ch.494 
Ch.541
Ch.562


----------



## NW (Jun 11, 2012)

Which chapter was it said that Tobi was Itachi's mentor?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter was it said that Tobi was Itachi's mentor?


Chapter 385.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 11, 2012)

What chapter did Gai suggest going up to the 8th Gate? He was with Kakashi after they came to help Naruto.


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2012)

Chapter 571


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2012)

^Thank you.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 20, 2012)

in what chapter did sasuke kill white zetsu?


----------



## Hebe (Jun 20, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> in what chapter did sasuke kill white zetsu?



chapter 553: on the battlefield, i believe


----------



## NW (Jun 20, 2012)

In which chapter did Tobi suggest that Danzo was trying to control the Kyuubi?


And, in which chapter was there a title page in which Kakashi is lying in bed and on there are the team pictures of team Minato and Team 7 above him?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 20, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> In which chapter did Tobi suggest that Danzo was trying to control the Kyuubi?


Chapter 478.


> And, in which chapter was there a title page in which Kakashi is lying in bed and on there are the team pictures of team Minato and Team 7 above him?


Chapter 16.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 21, 2012)

What chapter did Sasuke meet Edotatchi?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 21, 2012)

Chapter 575 is when Sasuke saw Itachi



Chapter 576 is when they started to talk


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 21, 2012)

^Thank you.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 23, 2012)

what chapter is the kisame flashback to seeing Tobi controlling Yugura 

what chapter is current Tobi revealing himself to kisame.

what chapter does Sasuke almost kill sakura


----------



## Revolution (Jun 23, 2012)

What chapter did Sasuke meet Karin?


----------



## Hariti (Jun 23, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> what chapter is the kisame flashback to seeing Tobi controlling Yugura
> 
> what chapter is current Tobi revealing himself to kisame.
> 
> what chapter does Sasuke almost kill sakura


1.Chapter 507
2.Chapter 404
3.Chapter 483(the first time); Chapter 484(the second time)


Sarahmint said:


> What chapter did Sasuke meet Karin?


Chapter 348 if you mean their meeting in Orochimaru's lair after Sasuke killed Oro.If you mean their first meeting in the FoD,that's only shown in the flashback in chapter 482.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Jun 24, 2012)

What chapters have editing in the US version? The manga copy in English of the chapter where Hinata is stabbed by her brother says it has editing, but a Japanese translation I saw of it looked the same, oddly enough.


----------



## lathia (Jun 25, 2012)

Naruto no tomodachi said:


> What chapters have editing in the US version? The manga copy in English of the chapter where Hinata is stabbed by her brother says it has editing, but a Japanese translation I saw of it looked the same, oddly enough.



By brother you mean Neji? I don't think they're literally brothers. More like a clan thing. From the top of my head, I don't recall her being stabbed by anybody, aside Pain's God Path.

She however, was beat up badly in Ch.78 and on.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 26, 2012)

What chapter did Itatchi's parents say that they were proud of him?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 26, 2012)

Chapter 221
Chapter 222
Chapter 590


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 26, 2012)

Naruto no tomodachi said:


> What chapters have editing in the US version?


Unfortunately I don't have easy access to the US volumes. Changes I have heard about: 
The Hyuga Clan's Cursed Seal (starting in Chapter 102) is changed to an "X"
Instances of Shikamaru smoking (starting in Chapter 328) are edited out
Konohamaru's techniques in Chapter 347 are only shown in silhouette


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 27, 2012)

@Roronoa Zoro Thanks.

I was asking about the  last one.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2012)

Did Sasule actually say "Take care of Sakura" in cursed seal form?


----------



## Hariti (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Did Sasule actually say "Take care of Sakura" in cursed seal form?



He did in chapter 138.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 1, 2012)

^ Chapter 315


----------



## Ezekial (Jul 3, 2012)

What chapter(s) does it reference Madara & Hashirama being equals?


----------



## Hasan (Jul 3, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> What chapter(s) does it reference Madara & Hashirama being equals?



_Chapter 399_

It's not explicitly stated, but they fought each other countless times. The fact that neither of them could bring himself to kill the other, makes it rather clear that they were more or less equals.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 4, 2012)

What chapter did Sasuke use Susano to grab Edo Itachi, but Edo Itachi blocked him?


----------



## Empathy (Jul 4, 2012)

576. **


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 5, 2012)

What chapter showed the ninja hand signs in Naruto and Sasuke's schoolyard fight for 'friendship' etc.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 5, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> What chapter showed the ninja hand signs in Naruto and Sasuke's schoolyard fight for 'friendship' etc.



You mean the symbols of "Combat" and "Harmony"? Chapter 538.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 5, 2012)

Hariti said:


> You mean the symbols of "Combat" and "Harmony"? Chapter 538.



Perfect, thankyou for quick reply. repped.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 5, 2012)

Any chapter where someone used Shunshin and the other character couldn't react in time?


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 5, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any chapter where someone used Shunshin and the other character couldn't react in time?



Sasuke against Naruto

Chapter 307

And something you will probably like, Tsunade against Kabuto 

Chapter 164


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 5, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any chapter where someone used Shunshin and the other character couldn't react in time?



Chapter 326

Chapter 334


----------



## witchking (Jul 6, 2012)

my question is on Black Zetsu. 

He said he was worried about his chakra levels...

doesnt he get killed here? and sasuke killed the original white zetsu, so technically zetsu is dead correct?


----------



## lathia (Jul 6, 2012)

That is the last we saw of Black Zetsu. He is either dead, or paralyzed by the sword. Although, this might be the wrong section to ask about that.


----------



## NW (Jul 7, 2012)

Which chapter during the Naruto Vs. Tobi fight did Kakashi say he was going to use Kamui and Guy said he was gonna open the 8th gate?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 7, 2012)

TobiUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter during the Naruto Vs. Tobi fight did Kakashi say he was going to use Kamui and Guy said he was gonna open the 8th gate?


Chapter 571.


----------



## NW (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright, I'm sorry if this seems confusing. Here are some pictures stacked on top of each other:What i want to know is what chapter the bottom picture with Team Minato and Team 7 next to each other is from. The image is colored so I'm pretty sure that the original image from the manga is black and white, unless it was some sort of special cover page or something. I'm pretty sure it's official as it's Kishi's art style.


----------



## NW (Jul 9, 2012)

Which chapter is this image from?:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2012)

Chapter 478.
So it's a flawless clipping from the volume RAW but you didn't know what volume or chapter?


----------



## NW (Jul 9, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Chapter 478.
> So it's a flawless clipping from the volume RAW but you didn't know what volume or chapter?


The guy I got it from said it was.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't find the chapter where you can see Sasuke's face in Sai's bingo book.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 10, 2012)

Chapter 305


----------



## Revolution (Jul 11, 2012)

What chapter does Konan reveal (part of) Tobi's face?  I can't remember the chapter she  dies.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What chapter does Konan reveal (part of) Tobi's face?  I can't remember the chapter she  dies.


Chapter 509.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 11, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What chapter does Konan reveal (part of) Tobi's face?  I can't remember the chapter she  dies.



Chapter 510.


----------



## Undead (Jul 15, 2012)

What chapter was Yamato, Sai, and Anko together on some mission?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 15, 2012)

Chapter 438


----------



## Kanki (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone know which chapter it was when Tobi talked about Jiraiya after he was killed?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 17, 2012)

Chapter 407


----------



## Hariti (Jul 18, 2012)

What chapter did Kakashi and Gai arrive to Naruto's aid?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2012)

Hariti said:


> What chapter did Kakashi and Gai arrive to Naruto's aid?


Chapter 566.


----------



## Cord (Jul 21, 2012)

Chapter where Sasuke had used Amaterasu while in Susano'o? My memory is failing me right now and so is my motivation to search for scans. Thanks to whoever helps me with this.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 21, 2012)

Chapter 436
Chapter 447


----------



## lathia (Jul 21, 2012)

He really wasn't "inside" Susanoo on Ch. 447 Zoro . The only other one was Ch. 464. Although, that's not really Amaterasu but Enton manipulation of such.


----------



## NW (Jul 21, 2012)

Which chapter is Kakashi first shown visiting Obito's grave?

Which chapter is Akatsuki first introduced?

And in which chapters does Tobi make comments/remarks about Sasuke while he(Sasuke) is fighting Danzo?

Sorry that it's more than usual.

Thanks.:33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 22, 2012)

Kakashi visits Obito's grave in 139

Akatsuki
Chapter 140 is when Itachi and Kisame visited Konoha.
Chapter 143 is when Jiraiya mentions the organization and it's name.  
You can see them all together in a meeting in Chapter 238.

Sasuke and Tobi
476
Chapter 447 x
Chapter 478
Chapter 479 x
Chapter 480 x, x, x


----------



## NW (Jul 23, 2012)

Which chapter does Tobi do that salute? I know it's not too specific but this is the best I can do.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 23, 2012)

Chapter 357
Chapter 358


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2012)

What chapter was karin confirmed uzumaki


----------



## Hariti (Jul 25, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> What chapter was karin confirmed uzumaki



Chapter 579


----------



## NW (Jul 28, 2012)

Which chapter did Tobi first meet Deidara in that forest area and Deidara choked him?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## k2nice (Jul 29, 2012)

What chapter does the Old Sage Toad predict naruto fighting sasuke


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 29, 2012)

k2nice said:


> What chapter does the Old Sage Toad predict naruto fighting sasuke


While Ōgama Sennin doesn't say Sasuke, I'm guessing you're looking for Chapter 489.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 30, 2012)

What chapter is chiyo reviving gaara?
thanks


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 30, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> What chapter is chiyo reviving gaara?
> thanks



Chapter 279    .


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 30, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> What chapter is chiyo reviving gaara?
> thanks


Chapter 279.


----------



## NW (Aug 2, 2012)

In which chapter does Tobi go into his pocket dimension and let Sasuke and Karin out?

In which chapter does Tobi fight Fu and Torune?

Lastly, in which chapter does Tobi talk to Zetsu about how hard the Akatsuki members worked and how he wanted to make Sasuke his?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 2, 2012)

> In which chapter does Tobi go into his pocket dimension and let Sasuke and Karin out?


Chapter 475


> In which chapter does Tobi fight Fu and Torune?


Chapter 475


> Lastly, in which chapter does Tobi talk to Zetsu about how hard the Akatsuki members worked and how he wanted to make Sasuke his?


Chapter 404


----------



## NW (Aug 3, 2012)

In which chapter did Jiraiya suspect that Uchiha Madara was still alive, and then we get a shot of Tobi on top of Madara's statue at the Valley of the End?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 3, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> In which chapter did Jiraiya suspect that Uchiha Madara was still alive, and then we get a shot of Tobi on top of Madara's statue at the Valley of the End?


Chapter 370.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 3, 2012)

What chapter did Yahiko die?  Tobi is one of those Konoha goons.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 3, 2012)

Chapter 446


----------



## chainoi (Aug 3, 2012)

*what chapter has mention the name of uchiha madara's brother ?*

somebody told me his name is isuna. I want to know where it came from?


----------



## NW (Aug 3, 2012)

chainoi said:


> somebody told me his name is isuna. I want to know where it came from?


Izuna Uchiha's name was never mentioned in the manga. It was, however, given in the databook.


----------



## chainoi (Aug 3, 2012)

thank a lot for the answer,so the databook are officially or just made by the fan?


----------



## Vash (Aug 3, 2012)

^ They are official.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2012)

chainoi said:


> somebody told me his name is isuna. I want to know where it came from?



giving chase to Naruto


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 4, 2012)

what episode do Kakashi and Gai compete to see who can defeat the most Sound ninja?

I know this isn't a chapter, but I don't know where else to ask it.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Naruto episode 76


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 4, 2012)

^Ah. Thank you. I must have missed that.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2012)

kpmaie said:


> When is it said that Dust Release is a Kekkei Touta?



old to stay out of Naruto's way


----------



## NW (Aug 4, 2012)

In which chapter were Obito and Sasuke in that bar?! LMFAO!


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 4, 2012)

Chapter  581


----------



## lathia (Aug 4, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> In which chapter were Tobi and Sasuke in that bar?! LMFAO!



Chapter.581


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 6, 2012)

What chapter does Shikamaru attend the War Council with his father?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 6, 2012)

_Chapter 489_.​


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 6, 2012)

^Thank you.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 7, 2012)

What chapter was nagato kakuzu and itachi all moving together as edo in the war?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 7, 2012)

Chapter 516


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2012)

Animated said:


> What chapter was nagato kakuzu and itachi all moving together as edo in the war?


Chapters 516 and 522.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 7, 2012)

What chapter does Itatchi say, "What can you see with your Sharingan."


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 7, 2012)

Chapter 380


----------



## NW (Aug 8, 2012)

Which chapter does Hiruzen recognize "The 4th Kazekage" as Orochimaru?

And which chapter does Jiraiya recognize Pain as Nagato?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 8, 2012)

Chapter 115, x

Chapter 381


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Aug 13, 2012)

In What chapter Tobi said Sasuke's eyes will eventually surpass Itachi's and have more potential?

Thanks.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 13, 2012)

Mickie said:


> In What chapter Tobi said Sasuke's eyes will eventually surpass Itachi's and have more potential?
> 
> Thanks.


Chapter 363.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 14, 2012)

In which chapter Tobi comes to Naruto's home and talks with him?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> In which chapter Tobi comes to Naruto's home and talks with him?



Well it's not Naruto's home but I think you're referring to what happened in chapter 460.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 14, 2012)

Heh, thanks. I totally forgot that era


----------



## Summers (Aug 16, 2012)

What chapter came out the week of  03-15-2011


----------



## Melodie (Aug 16, 2012)

532. I'm unsure, though. :sweat​


----------



## Revolution (Aug 19, 2012)

When did Naruto faint in the Kage Summit arc; The "whole hyperventilating scene"?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 19, 2012)

Chapter 476


----------



## Undead (Aug 19, 2012)

What chapter did Roshi talk with Son, asking if it's ok to call him that?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2012)

Chapter 572


----------



## NW (Aug 22, 2012)

Are there any chapters showing Kakashi in ANBU? Like maybe a flashback or title page or something?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter cover 90
this


----------



## Revolution (Aug 24, 2012)

What chapter has Naruto learning his own prophesy?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 24, 2012)

Chapter 489

edit: you might also be interested in this 

Chapter 489
Chapter 489
Chapter 489


----------



## NW (Aug 26, 2012)

In which chapter does Nagato say "Itachi, even within Akatsuki, you were always a shinobi wrapped in darkness." or something of that sort?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 26, 2012)

Chapter 539


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 28, 2012)

i NEED THE PAGE WERE AOBA OPEN THE DOOR FASSSSSSSSSSSSST  

PS 
thank you

pss 
Also the chapter were tobi and sasuke are in the bar


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 28, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> i NEED THE PAGE WERE AOBA OPEN THE DOOR FASSSSSSSSSSSSST


Chapter 144.


> > pss
> > Also the chapter were tobi and sasuke are in the bar


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 28, 2012)

Also the chapter were tobi and sasuke are in the bar


----------



## Hasan (Aug 30, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Also the chapter were tobi and sasuke are in the bar



Chapter 581


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 31, 2012)

in which chapter did tsunade leave with A to confront naruto and B?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 31, 2012)

tsunadefan said:


> in which chapter did tsunade leave with A to confront naruto and B?


Chapter 537.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 31, 2012)

in which chapter did tsunade summon katsuya to leave with shikamaru's father while she and A went to confront naruto and b?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 31, 2012)

tsunadefan said:


> in which chapter did tsunade summon katsuya to leave with shikamaru's father while she and A went to confront naruto and b?


After A and Tsunade leave, Katsuyu's mini-clone is seen in Chapter 540.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 31, 2012)

thank you.

edit: me again, in which chapter did katsuya save shizune and ino from being attacked from the rhino summoning?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 31, 2012)

Chapter 425


----------



## Wizard (Aug 31, 2012)

not sure if this is allowed but any chapter where Itachi's amaterasu isn't very impressive? Like slow burning or fails to disintegrate a target very quickly.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 31, 2012)

_Chapter 390_


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 31, 2012)

Wizard said:


> not sure if this is allowed but any chapter where Itachi's amaterasu isn't very impressive? Like slow burning or fails to disintegrate a target very quickly.



This is the closest you are getting, but even then Sasuke had to have prep to survive.

Not to mention Tobi stated the two time he used MS to attack Sasuke he was just trying to bring out Orochimaru(which included Tuskiyomi and Amaretasu)


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 1, 2012)

If you're asking for the chapter, it's Chapter 501


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 1, 2012)

what chapter kakashi is in front of everyone as general with gaara and the other generals next to him?

thanks


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 1, 2012)

Chapter 515


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 2, 2012)

In which chapter was it stated that hashirama took the 9 bijuus and distributed them to the 5 villages?


----------



## Melodie (Sep 2, 2012)

_Chapter 404_


----------



## Undead (Sep 4, 2012)

What chapter were Minato & Kushina shown as kids when they met?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 4, 2012)

Paragon said:


> What chapter were Minato & Kushina shown as kids when they met?



Chapter 498.


----------



## Undead (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 7, 2012)

What chapter did we find out Bee had tricked Sasuke?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 7, 2012)

Chapter 419


----------



## NW (Sep 9, 2012)

Which chapter is the right part of this banner from? The one with all the Akatsuki standing together. 

And in which chapter did Obito unmask himself in front of Kisame?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 9, 2012)

It's cover/color spread of Chapter 317

Chapter 404


----------



## NaruMyaku (Sep 11, 2012)

What chapter does Jiraya confirm that Nagato was a student before Minato, or vice versa?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 11, 2012)

NaruMyaku said:


> What chapter does Jiraya confirm that Nagato was a student before Minato, or vice versa?


I don't believe it is ever stated.
It is assumed Nagato was taught first because it was at the end of the Second Shinobi World War, Jiraiya had already written _The Tale of the Gutsy Ninja_, and Jiraiya's appearance seems older when shown with young Minato.


----------



## NaruMyaku (Sep 13, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I don't believe it is ever stated.
> It is assumed Nagato was taught first because it was at the end of the Second Shinobi World War, Jiraiya had already written _The Tale of the Gutsy Ninja_, and Jiraiya's appearance seems older when shown with young Minato.



Ok, then in what chapter does it confirm that Nagato was an orphan from the Second Shinobi war?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 13, 2012)

NaruMyaku said:


> Ok, then in what chapter does it confirm that Nagato was an orphan from the Second Shinobi war?


Chapter 372.


----------



## NW (Sep 14, 2012)

Which chapters hyped up Sakumo Hatake?

And which chapter did Obito state to Kakashi, Naruto, and Yamato that he wanted to become complete?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 14, 2012)

Chapter 240
Chapter 463


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2012)

Sasuke wakes up with curse mark all over asking Sakura "Who did this to you" in the Death Forest.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 15, 2012)

Chapter 55
Chapter 463


----------



## Iruel (Sep 15, 2012)

What chapter did we first see the present day crippled/emaciated Nagato?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 15, 2012)

Chapter 436


----------



## NaruMyaku (Sep 16, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Chapter 372.



I'm sorry, where does it say second ninja war?
It only says "war."
Isn't it possible Nagato was an orphan from the third ninja war?

What chapter does it confirm which person is older Nagato or Minato?
or what chapter does it say Nagato was an orphan from the second ninja war?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 16, 2012)

NaruMyaku said:


> I'm sorry, where does it say second ninja war?
> It only says "war."


 names them as the Sannin during the Second Shinobi World War.


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 16, 2012)

What Chapter did Naruto tell Kakashin and yamato that he talked with the 4th, and he told him he believed in him and stuff?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 16, 2012)

Chapter 455


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 17, 2012)

So I read over the wiki and saw that the Fuuma Clan of Amegakure has a Clan Symbol.
Merely saw it on the wiki so I thought I'd ask where it was shown in the Manga.


Might prove to be important for the story.


----------



## Hasan (Sep 17, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> So I read over the wiki and saw that the Fuuma Clan of Amegakure has a Clan Symbol.
> Merely saw it on the wiki so I thought I'd ask where it was shown in the Manga.
> 
> 
> Might prove to be important for the story.



I don't remember it being ever shown, but Jiraiya mentions that the _Animal Path_ was a shinobi from the said clan...

Chapter 381


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 18, 2012)

What cheaper is Nagato said to have all the path power, but stronger?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 18, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> What cheaper is Nagato said to have all the path power, but stronger?



Chapter 551


----------



## NW (Sep 18, 2012)

Whioch chapter did Jiraiya first suspect that Uchiha Madara could still be alive?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 18, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Whioch chapter did Jiraiya first suspect that Uchiha Madara could still be alive?


Chapter 370.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2012)

In what chapter does Madara say "It was a battle to the death" while smirking, about his fight with Hashirama?


----------



## lathia (Sep 20, 2012)

Luiz said:


> In what chapter does Madara say "It was a battle to the death" while smirking, about his fight with Hashirama?



Chapter. 576


----------



## NW (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd like the chapter near the beginning of the war (I think), where Obito says "My left eye is itching for battle!"


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 20, 2012)

Chapter 514


----------



## Wizard (Sep 20, 2012)

what chapter does it show a flashback with Madara talking to Kurama. He then claims Kurama is a temporary being and that he is to be controlled by the Uchiha/sharingan.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 20, 2012)

Wizard said:


> what chapter does it show a flashback with Madara talking to Kurama. He then claims Kurama is a temporary being and that he is to be controlled by the Uchiha/sharingan.




Chapter 568


----------



## NW (Sep 23, 2012)

In which chapter does this banner of Sasuke appear?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 23, 2012)

scan


----------



## NW (Sep 23, 2012)

In which two chapters do these two panels appear?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 23, 2012)

here
here


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there a chapter that mentions how old Kakashi was when he first became Jonin?


----------



## NW (Sep 24, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> Is there a chapter that mentions how old Kakashi was when he first became Jonin?


No such chapter. You'd be better off just going by basic math based on the timeline and character ages, seeing as how it wasn't stated in the databooks either.


----------



## Yagami Light (Sep 27, 2012)

What was the last chapter to have a dedicated cover(like this on )


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2012)

*I think this is what you're looking for...*

on

*Spoiler*: _others in the 500s_ 



on
on
on
on
on
on
on
on
on
on
on


----------



## Yagami Light (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks. Also what chapter was the term "legendary 3 doujutsu" first used


----------



## NW (Sep 28, 2012)

The chapter where Obito tells Sasuke that patience is required to achieve one's goals or something, please.



Roronoa Zoro said:


> this position
> 
> *Spoiler*: _others in the 500s_
> 
> ...


Damn, you guys sure are dedicated...


----------



## lathia (Sep 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> The chapter where Obito tells Sasuke that patience is required to achieve one's goals or something, please.
> 
> Damn, you guys sure are dedicated...



Chapter 482


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2012)

Novafire said:


> Thanks. Also what chapter was the term "legendary 3 doujutsu" first used


Chapter 373

I think it's this one


----------



## NW (Sep 28, 2012)

What chapter did Kabuto say Hashirama was a fairy tale like Rikudou?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2012)

^

Chapter 373


----------



## Yagami Light (Sep 28, 2012)

Which chapter did kimmimaro say orochimaru was immortal... And here's a hard one, which chapter did naruto piss all over some kids face


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2012)

Chapter 202

Pilot


----------



## NW (Sep 30, 2012)

In which chapter(s) do(es) Hashirama describe the Will of Fire?


----------



## Hasan (Sep 30, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> In which chapter(s) do(es) Hashirama describe the Will of Fire?



I presume, you're talking about this conversation;

_Chapter 123_


----------



## NW (Sep 30, 2012)

Which chapter does Kakashi fight Oro? I think it was during the Chuunin Exams but I'm not sure...


----------



## lathia (Sep 30, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter does Kakashi fight Oro? I think it was during the Chuunin Exams but I'm not sure...



They never "fought" I don't think. Ch. 70.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 30, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter does Kakashi fight Oro? I think it was during the Chuunin Exams but I'm not sure...


Chapter 69.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2012)

In which chapter Kakashi warns Sasuke about "chidori"s use on friends?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 2, 2012)

Chapter 177


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 3, 2012)

Need a panel where this guys Yondaime, sasuke and the 3erd hokage are kneeling  also the one were the 2 was kneeling and touching the gorund with his fingers. 

thenkas


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 3, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Need a panel where this guys Yondaime, sasuke and the 3erd hokage are kneeling  also the one were the 2 was kneeling and touching the gorund with his fingers.


Minato: Chapter 503
Sasuke: Chapter 388
Hiruzen and Tobirama: Chapter 481


----------



## Forberg (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys, can anyone post the chapter the current anime episode just ended at?

So what does episode 282 translate in to in manga chapters? 

Thanks!


----------



## lathia (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like Ch. 540, 541, and up. Can't see the episode from work sorry. Basing it off the thumbnail.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2012)

What chapter do I start at when I have watched 260 episodes of the Naruto: Shippuden anime?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2012)

Butcher said:


> What chapter do I start at when I have watched 260 episodes of the Naruto: Shippuden anime?



You could start from here or the chapter after it Link removed


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 6, 2012)

pain speech to hidan about reasons to be part of akat loe monet land etc


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 6, 2012)

Which chapter is the anime up to? Want to avoid posting spoilers in the HoU.

I'm only up to the Pain arc with the anime.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 6, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> pain speech to hidan about reasons to be part of akat loe monet land etc


_329_?


Rainbow Dash said:


> Which chapter is the anime up to?



_543_.​


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 7, 2012)

What chapter does Tsunade blitz armless orochimaru in?


----------



## Melodie (Oct 7, 2012)

_169_.


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2012)

What's that chapter where Naruto makes a new seal for Kurama by twisting his hand on his stomach or some shit?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 7, 2012)

Chapter 499
Tobi would have died if he hadn't kept a few secrets from Itachi.


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2012)

In which chapter does Sasuke start overtaking Oro in his dimension and then Oro has a flashback of Itachi soloing him stabbing him with genjutsu and cutting his arm off?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 7, 2012)

Chapter 345

1


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 10, 2012)

Page pain speech to tsunade: Im going to show you pain, to meet pain to embrace pain to acknoelwdege pain etc. before he blew up the leaf
Thanks


----------



## lathia (Oct 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Page pain speech to tsunade: Im going to show you pain, to meet pain to embrace pain to acknoelwdege pain etc. before he blew up the leaf
> Thanks



Chapter 429


----------



## Revolution (Oct 13, 2012)

Sasuke: I have a mountian of questions.  Chasing after Edo Itachi through the trees.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 13, 2012)

Chapter 576


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2012)

The chapter where Kakashi blocks the Kubikiribocho with his arm.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you actually looking for this instead? ~ Ch 15


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, that's what I meant. Thank you.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqQfiadl6_E&list=FLviGsPWjWqOoKq5Ait0_QHw&index=16&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

What chapter did this stuff happen?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 14, 2012)

398
considering he got it right once.

399
considering he got it right once.

481
considering he got it right once.

501
considering he got it right once.


----------



## eepdoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

What chapter was it we got another explanation for attaining MS other than Ithachi’s to Sasuke? I see so many posts saying that killing the one closest to you isn’t necessary, just experiencing something equally as traumatic. But I don’t remember that being said. I only remember Itachi’s explanation.

Thanks.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 15, 2012)

eepdoodle said:


> What chapter was it we got another explanation for attaining MS other than Ithachi’s to Sasuke? I see so many posts saying that killing the one closest to you isn’t necessary, just experiencing something equally as traumatic. But I don’t remember that being said. I only remember Itachi’s explanation.
> 
> Thanks.



Chapter 402

It's not stated, but Sasuke activates his Mangekyou Sharingan that way...


----------



## Melodie (Oct 15, 2012)

eepdoodle said:


> What chapter was it we got another explanation for attaining MS other than Ithachi’s to Sasuke? I see so many posts saying that killing the one closest to you isn’t necessary, just experiencing something equally as traumatic. But I don’t remember that being said. I only remember Itachi’s explanation.
> 
> Thanks.



Hasan's link is accurate, but if you're looking for another example, here it is:

_Chapter 605_


----------



## eepdoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

Hasan said:


> Chapter 402
> 
> It's not stated, but Sasuke activates his Mangekyou Sharingan that way...





Melodie said:


> Hasan's link is accurate, but if you're looking for another example, here it is:
> 
> _Chapter 604_



OK. So nothing conclusive. Thanks for looking into that. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 15, 2012)

eepdoodle said:


> What chapter was it we got another explanation for attaining MS other than Ithachi?s to Sasuke? I see so many posts saying that killing the one closest to you isn?t necessary, just experiencing something equally as traumatic. But I don?t remember that being said. I only remember Itachi?s explanation.





eepdoodle said:


> OK. So nothing conclusive. Thanks for looking into that. Much appreciated.


Obito makes no mention of needing to be the killer in Chapter 401.


----------



## eepdoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Obito makes no mention of needing to be the killer in Chapter 401.



Right. Sasuke didn?t actually kill Itachi. Just experiencing his death was good enough.

Thanks for this.


----------



## NW (Oct 15, 2012)

Which chapter does Sasuke learn that Madara was brougtn back via Edo Tensei?


----------



## Hasan (Oct 15, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Which chapter does Sasuke learn that Madara was brougtn back via Edo Tensei?



Chapter 592

He isn't told that Madara was revived, rather Juugo informs that his Edo Tensei zombie is still lurking around.


----------



## ShinobiofAfrika (Oct 24, 2012)

what chapter is this "prior to killing his ,parents, the two people whom he was most hesitant to kill, they stated that they were still proud of their eldest son, and requested that he took care of Sasuke before allowing a tearful Itachi to kill them. "


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 24, 2012)

ShinobiofAfrika said:


> what chapter is this "prior to killing his ,parents, the two people whom he was most hesitant to kill, they stated that they were still proud of their eldest son, and requested that he took care of Sasuke before allowing a tearful Itachi to kill them. "


Chapter 590.


----------



## jojow (Oct 25, 2012)

what chapter was Sasuke crying because he killed Itachi???


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone know what chapter this happened?

"There was the panel where Tobi tells Zetzu that he planned to link Sasuke to the Mazou. "


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 25, 2012)

Chapter 453

using many clones in BM.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 26, 2012)

Which chapter was this from?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Which chapter was this from?



Chapter 553.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 27, 2012)

Uzumaki is son of Senju.
Senju and Uzhiha are sons of Rikkodu.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 27, 2012)

*not sure if this is what you were looking for*

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Jags2ooo (Oct 27, 2012)

What Chapter did Kakashi sadly   stopped Sasuke from Impaling Sakura With Chidora ?


----------



## Hebe (Oct 27, 2012)

jags2ooo said:


> What Chapter did Kakashi sadly   stopped Sasuke from Impaling Sakura With Chidora ?



Chapter 483


----------



## Hariti (Oct 27, 2012)

jags2ooo said:


> What Chapter did Kakashi sadly   stopped Sasuke from Impaling Sakura With Chidora ?



483


----------



## Stannis (Nov 2, 2012)

Itachi and sasuke fight 

what chapters?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 2, 2012)

383 to 393

edit: lol Melodie


----------



## NW (Nov 3, 2012)

In which chapters do we se any type of image depiction of the Juubi?


----------



## Hasan (Nov 3, 2012)

No Worries said:


> In which chapters do we se any type of image depiction of the Juubi?



Chapter 467
Chapter 510
Chapter 594


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2012)

Sasuke tells Gaara "You dont know my pain!" during Kage attack.


----------



## lathia (Nov 4, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke tells Gaara "You dont know my pain!" during Kage attack.



He doesn't say that specifically, he refers to the power of darkness though. Ch.464


----------



## Yagami Light (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if this happened, but is there a scene where sasuke meets or sees jiraiya(not at that hotel)


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 5, 2012)

Outside of the hotel fight, the closest they've been in proximity is Chapter 176 but Sasuke doesn't see or interact with Jiraiya. In Chapter 144, Teuchi gives Sasuke a description of Jiraiya.


----------



## Dahem (Nov 8, 2012)

I just read this on the Wiki



> Through unknown means, the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan can evolve into the Rinnegan, as witnessed by Madara Uchiha's usage of the eyes, which he claims to have awakened shortly before his death.



when did this happen ?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 8, 2012)

Dahem said:


> when did this happen ?



 is it's effect on Ninjutsu,Genjutsu,Taijutsu.
 is it's effect on Ninjutsu,Genjutsu,Taijutsu.
*"What awaits when you progress beyond the Sharingan... Is the Rinnegan."*

But the EMS isn't enough, you need to have Senju power as well to awaken the Rinnegan:

 is it's effect on Ninjutsu,Genjutsu,Taijutsu.
*"The Rinnegan will not open unless you possess the both power of the Uchiha and Senju."*


----------



## Fomor214 (Nov 10, 2012)

Why exactly did Kakashi kill Rin?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 10, 2012)

Fomor214 said:


> Why exactly did Kakashi kill Rin?


1. Not really a "What chapter?" question.
2. It hasn't been explained.


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)

In which chapter dowe get a nice full view of Shukaku. Just one will do, as long as it's from part 1.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 14, 2012)

ch 134

"is like me."

or

ch 135

"is like me."
"is like me."


----------



## Undead (Nov 21, 2012)

What chapter does it show Naruto's Kage bunshins in one or two pages helping each division / general out in the war?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 21, 2012)

Paragon said:


> What chapter does it show Naruto's Kage bunshins in one or two pages helping each division / general out in the war?



I think you're talking about chapter 559 - Reinforcements Arrive.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 26, 2012)

eight tails Kyuubi 

Naruto vs Pain 

what chapter?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 26, 2012)

439

[2]

430 is the beginning of the Naruto vs Pain fight


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 26, 2012)

In What chapter  Konohamaru said is content to wait to be the Seventh Hokage, as he is convinced that Naruto will become the Sixth?

Thanks.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 26, 2012)

Pretty sure that was anime only
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWwSbK-w9zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bonly (Nov 27, 2012)

What chapter did Kakashi say he can only do 4 Raikiri's in a day?


----------



## Hariti (Nov 27, 2012)

one piece fan said:


> What chapter did Kakashi say he can only do 4 Raikiri's in a day?



Chapter 128


----------



## Rational1955 (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone know what chapter Hiashi says, "The Hyuuga clan is the strongest clan in Konoha and don't you forget it"?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 29, 2012)

137

Obito's eyes


----------



## Yagami Light (Dec 6, 2012)

I remember vaugley sakura saying something about sneaking away from the village during the timeskip(may be a viz thing) what chapter did this happen


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 7, 2012)

Yagami Light said:


> I remember vaugley sakura saying something about sneaking away from the village during the timeskip(may be a viz thing) what chapter did this happen



I don't remember anything like that... Maybe it was filler? Anime had tons of fillers between part 1 and part 2.


----------



## Yagami Light (Dec 7, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I don't remember anything like that... Maybe it was filler? Anime had tons of fillers between part 1 and part 2.



Cant be,i dont watch the anime, if it helps im almost certain it was at the beginning of part 2


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 7, 2012)

Yagami Light said:


> I remember vaugley sakura saying something about sneaking away from the village during the timeskip(may be a viz thing) what chapter did this happen


Do you mean her conversation with Sasuke in Chapter 181?


----------



## Yagami Light (Dec 7, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Do you mean her conversation with Sasuke in Chapter 181?



No, but I found it 


in Chapter 252 
"and researched outside as much as I could" was translated as "and ive been sneaking away from the village and doing research" or something like that in the american release . Thanks anyway

Edit:im holding the viz edition

" I secretly read lady tsunades reports.....and snuck outside the village to snoop around as much as I could"


----------



## NW (Dec 8, 2012)

Which chapter did Asuma say he wanted one last smoke?


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 8, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Which chapter did Asuma say he wanted one last smoke?



covered


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2012)

> Nagato remarked that he was going to rejoin his teacher in the afterlife.


 according to Narutopedia when his soul was being sealed by Itachi


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 9, 2012)

charged a bijuudama right next to it.


----------



## Weasel (Dec 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me which chapter it was, where kid Naruto and Sauce had this fight and were doing this thing with their fingers? It wasn't too long ago but I can't find it. Was some sort of flashback.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 13, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Can anyone tell me which chapter it was, where kid Naruto and Sauce had this fight and were doing this thing with their fingers? It wasn't too long ago but I can't find it. Was some sort of flashback.



chapter 538


----------



## Weasel (Dec 13, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> chapter 538




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Daxter (Dec 14, 2012)

I know this has probably been asked before but... in what chapter exactly did Ei get his other arm back? I just remembered 'oh shit, Ameterasu' except no.


----------



## Hasan (Dec 14, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> I know this has probably been asked before but... in what chapter exactly did Ei get his other arm back? I just remembered 'oh shit, Ameterasu' except no.



Chapter 562

It was an art error, which to my knowledge was corrected in the volume release.


----------



## Daxter (Dec 14, 2012)

Hasan said:


> Chapter 562
> 
> It was an art error, which to my knowledge was corrected in the volume release.



Oh is that so. Appreciate the answer. Dat Kishi.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 15, 2012)

young Sasuke to Itachi, running away:  Please don't kill me!  Please don't kill me!


----------



## Hasan (Dec 15, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> young Sasuke to Itachi, running away:  Please don't kill me!  Please don't kill me!



I don't recall anything like that. Perhaps, you're asking for the flashback when _Sasuke chases Itachi_ after the massacre? In that case, it's Chapter 403.

*EDIT:* Here, I found it... 

Chapter 146


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 22, 2012)

In what chapter did Sasuke return to the bar in Konoha?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 22, 2012)

Chapter 581


----------



## Dominus (Dec 23, 2012)

In what chapter does Kiba's mom say that Pain was scared of her so he ran away ???


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 23, 2012)

Chapter 429


----------



## NW (Dec 23, 2012)

In which chapter is Obito sitting on top of Madara's statue remarking about Sasuke's growth?


----------



## Hasan (Dec 23, 2012)

No Worries said:


> In which chapter is Obito sitting on top of Madara's statue remarking about Sasuke's growth?



Chapter 371


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2012)

Can someone tell me in which chapter did Dieadara said that Gaara is stronger than the jins that they caught before?


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 26, 2012)

can someone tell me where and when is said that Neji has surpassed his entire clan?


----------



## Hasan (Dec 26, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Can someone tell me in which chapter did Dieadara said that Gaara is stronger than the jins that they caught before?



He doesn't say that; rather Gaara was stronger than he had imagined.

Chapter 249

Gaara is the first one, Akatsuki captures.



Raikiri19 said:


> can someone tell me where and when is said that Neji has surpassed his entire clan?



Chapter 103 
Chapter 101


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2012)

Naruto tells Sasuke not to be a wimp and keep fighting.  Happened in forest of Death after Sasuke surrendered his scroll.


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Chapter 48


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 29, 2012)

when does Itachi say Obito (as Tobi,or Madara) is stronger than him?

and when does Minato say he couldn't have come back from Tobi's Jikukan Ido (Kamui as we now know) with his Hiraishin no jutsu?


----------



## Hasan (Dec 29, 2012)

Raikiri19 said:


> when does Itachi say Obito (as Tobi,or Madara) is stronger than him?
> 
> and when does Minato say he couldn't have come back from Tobi's Jikukan Ido (Kamui as we now know) with his Hiraishin no jutsu?



Chapter 385-6 [1, 2, *3*]

The third link is what you're looking for, I believe. As for Obito vs. Minato;

Chapter 502


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 30, 2012)

well but Itachi does not say exactly that Obito is stronger I think,also Itachi was lying to Sasuke weren't he?

thank you for the effort anyway


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 30, 2012)

Raikiri19 said:


> well but Itachi does not say exactly that Obito is stronger I think


He says that Madara is stronger. And Itachi thought that Obito was Madara. Obito fooled him just like he fooled everyone else.



Raikiri19 said:


> also Itachi was lying to Sasuke weren't he?


He only lied to Sasuke about his own motives. Everything he told about EMS and Madara was true.


----------



## Empathy (Jan 2, 2013)

When did Kakashi learn Tobi was Madara? I looked through their first encounter (ending at chapter 396) and got nothing. It should be between there, or did Kakashi just figure that out on his own?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 2, 2013)

learn
learn


----------



## Empathy (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, I completely forgot.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2013)

when was the last time we saw Karin?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 2, 2013)

chapter 574


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you!

edit: Is that writing underneath that picture she has of Sasuke?


----------



## NW (Jan 2, 2013)

Which chapter did this image appear in?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 2, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Which chapter did this image appear in?


_Chapter 544._


----------



## lathia (Jan 2, 2013)

Here another close up of Yagura's "Rinnegan" as an Edo. Chapter 565.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 2, 2013)

In which chapter did kisame defeat B in the waterdome?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 2, 2013)

472

Link removed


----------



## Melodie (Jan 4, 2013)

In which chapter did Kakashi make push-ups while having Sakura sitting on his back?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 4, 2013)

Melodie said:


> In which chapter did Kakashi make push-ups while having Sakura sitting on his back?



Chapter 21.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you good sir.


----------



## NW (Jan 4, 2013)

In which chapter did Obito appear before Taka in the woods and lecture them about Bee's escape, Danzo being Hokage, Pain being defeated, etc.?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 4, 2013)

453

they were behind them


----------



## Elman Sword (Jan 6, 2013)

Just a quick question, I'm not sure if this is the right place:

When Madara suddenly appears during the fight between Obito and 'Naruto & co', what is the forum speculation behind this ability? Is it commonly believed to be some sort of space time Ninjutsu used by Madara that allows him to teleport himself anywhere he wants? 

Thanks


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2013)

Which chapter did Obito say that the day would be the day Senju Hashirama's will of fire would finally die or something?

It think it was at sunrise and he was in the forest standing on top of the Gedo Mazou...


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 6, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Which chapter did Obito say that the day would be the day Senju Hashirama's will of fire would finally die or something?
> 
> It think it was at sunrise and he was in the forest standing on top of the Gedo Mazou...



here


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 9, 2013)

Which chapter contained the information about genjutsu attacking the brain (the prosencephalon structure)?


----------



## Madai (Jan 9, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Which chapter contained the information about genjutsu attacking the brain (the prosencephalon structure)?



maybe this is what you are looking for?
up


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 9, 2013)

Madai said:


> maybe this is what you are looking for?
> Top panel, obviously.



I think it is. It appears I've gotten the manga explanation and the anime filler explanation mixed up a bit. That damn Kurama clan arc.


----------



## NW (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd like the chapter  appeared in. Thank you.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 9, 2013)

No Worries said:


> I'd like the chapter  appeared in. Thank you.



Chapter 482.


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 11, 2013)

I need chapters where Naruto trains to master the sage mode.

Or at least the chapter where he moves the giant statue


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 11, 2013)

Starstalker said:


> I need chapters where Naruto trains to master the sage mode.
> 
> Or at least the chapter where he moves the giant statue



The training starts in Chapter 409 and Naruto masters Sage Mode in Chapter 418. 

He moves the statue in Chapter 414.


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Hasan (Jan 11, 2013)

Additionally, you can see him training in these chapters as well...

Chapter 425
Chapter 426
Chapter 427

Bijū Mode Speed, JuubiSage!


----------



## LesExit (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone know the chapter where Neji speaks to hiashi after the chunin exams where hiashi bows down to him o.o?


----------



## Hariti (Jan 13, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Does anyone know the chapter where Neji speaks to hiashi after the chunin exams where hiashi bows down to him o.o?



Chapter 105.


----------



## Kaim (Jan 15, 2013)

*Which panel was Izanami casted on Kabuto?*

Simple as the title.  I'm just a bit confused about it at the moment.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 15, 2013)

Kaim said:


> Which panel was Izanami casted on Kabuto?


Chapter 586, page 4.


----------



## Kaim (Jan 15, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Chapter 586, page 4.



So he casted it there...but when was the technique completed?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 15, 2013)

Kaim said:


> So he casted it there...but when was the technique completed?


A: Chapter 580
A': Chapter 586
The technique is completed when the initial situation is recreated.


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello 

I need chapters where:

Naruto lifts the giant rhino summon(naruto vs pain)

Naruto deflects the bijudama


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 15, 2013)

Starstalker said:


> Naruto lifts the giant rhino summon(naruto vs pain)


Chapter 431



Starstalker said:


> Naruto deflects the bijudama


Chapter 571


----------



## NW (Jan 27, 2013)

Which chapter was it where Onoki's attack destroyed Madara's armor and revealed Senju Hashirama's face on his chest?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 27, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Which chapter was it where Onoki's attack destroyed Madara's armor and revealed Senju Hashirama's face on his chest?


Chapter 575.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jan 30, 2013)

What chapter does Suigetsu find that scroll that would change the war? And has what it is been revealed yet (lazy sorry)?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 30, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What chapter does Suigetsu find that scroll that would change the war? And has what it is been revealed yet (lazy sorry)?


Chapter 574. And no.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 6, 2013)

The second and third tomoes that appeared on Sasuke?


----------



## Hariti (Feb 6, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> The second and third tomoes that appeared on Sasuke?



Second tomoe in the right eye - chapter 27
Two tomoe in both eyes - chapter 37
Three tomoe in both eyes - chapter 229


----------



## AbsentRickey (Feb 8, 2013)

What chapter does shippuden start?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 8, 2013)

Chapter 245

according to Jiraiya


----------



## Bonly (Feb 11, 2013)

What chapter is Hiruzen referred to as "god of shinobi"?


----------



## Hariti (Feb 11, 2013)

Bonly said:


> What chapter is Hiruzen referred to as "god of shinobi"?



Chapter 121


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Kisame kills his comrades.  

2. Also does the girl on his team kind of like him (before being killed and saying "What a terrible life"), or is that just the anime?


----------



## Hasan (Feb 13, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> 1. Kisame kills his comrades.
> 
> 2. Also does the girl on his team kind of like him (before being killed and saying "What a terrible life"), or is that just the anime?



Chapter 507

Second one is anime-only, but she does say "Why?" in the page posted above.


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 17, 2013)

What chapter was it when we saw  Sasuke unveil his new eyes and come out? And then what chapter does Naruto and Obito start fighting?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 18, 2013)

MS
Kurama: That *thing* doesn't have feelings or ideals. It can't be sensed. That _thing_ is the same as the energy circulating on this planet. Like what you feel in Earth or water...or air...

EMS
Kurama: That *thing* doesn't have feelings or ideals. It can't be sensed. That _thing_ is the same as the energy circulating on this planet. Like what you feel in Earth or water...or air...

Obito vs Naruto
Kurama: That *thing* doesn't have feelings or ideals. It can't be sensed. That _thing_ is the same as the energy circulating on this planet. Like what you feel in Earth or water...or air...
Kurama: That *thing* doesn't have feelings or ideals. It can't be sensed. That _thing_ is the same as the energy circulating on this planet. Like what you feel in Earth or water...or air...


----------



## TeamJASA (Feb 18, 2013)

Does Iruka really refer to Hiruzen as the God of Shinobi? When?

Also, when did Obito stop using his Sasori ring?

And do we get another sighting of Valley of the End in part 2 besides when Obito sits on Madara's statue?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure on the second question someone else will probably answer it.


> Does Iruka really refer to Hiruzen as the God of Shinobi? When?


Chapter 94
click me



> And do we get another sighting of Valley of the End in part 2 besides when Obito sits on Madara's statue?


Chapter 399
click me

edit:


> Also, when did Obito stop using his Sasori ring?


I believe he stopped using it after the Deidara vs Sasuke fight.

It's visible in chapter 359.
click me


----------



## Hasan (Feb 18, 2013)

TeamJASA said:


> Does Iruka really refer to Hiruzen as the God of Shinobi? When?



Iruka says, he's the strongest among the Hokage. It's Orochimaru, who refers to him as the God of Shinobi.

Chapter 121


----------



## AbsentRickey (Feb 18, 2013)

Baby nine tails


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 18, 2013)

Chapter 572

then saw him struggle to summon Enma without doing ANYTHING


----------



## Euraj (Feb 25, 2013)

Where it actually says Kurama's chakra capacity equals that of the first, eight Bijuu. : /


----------



## Hasan (Feb 25, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Where it actually says Kurama's chakra capacity equals that of the first, eight Bijuu. : /



I don't think anything like that was discussed. However, there is one instance where his chakra capacity is stated relative to Kakashi?roughly 100 times more than the latter's. Though, that's just a wild guess on Kakashi's part...

Chapter 315


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 25, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Where it actually says Kurama's chakra capacity equals that of the first, eight Bijuu. : /


The idea comes from Kisame's comment in Chapter 353.


----------



## MA15 (Feb 27, 2013)

what chapter Tobi revealed to be Obito since I stopped reading after that chapter.

Sorry, if it was the wrong section/thread.


----------



## Hasan (Feb 27, 2013)

MA15 said:


> what chapter Tobi revealed to be Obito since I stopped reading after that chapter.
> 
> Sorry, if it was the wrong section/thread.



Chapter 599


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 1, 2013)

What chapter does Tsunade argue that Naruto and Killer Bee should take part in the war?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 1, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What chapter does Tsunade argue that Naruto and Killer Bee should take part in the war?


Chapter 491.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 1, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Chapter 491.



This is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Mar 1, 2013)

What chapter does Naruto first use the Rasenshuriken in Kyubi Chakra Mode?

And is it actually a Futon Rasenshuriken?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 1, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> What chapter does Naruto first use the Rasenshuriken in Kyubi Chakra Mode?
> 
> And is it actually a Futon Rasenshuriken?


A mini in Chapter 545 and a full-size one in Chapter 551.
I don't really see why they wouldn't be Wind Release techniques.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Mar 2, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> A mini in Chapter 545 and a full-size one in Chapter 551.
> I don't really see why they wouldn't be Wind Release techniques.



Thanks.

I thought that the rasenshuriken had also influenced wood. It didn't. Which it shouldn't as a wind release technique.

I never really understood what that mini-rasenshuriken did, but looking more closely I see it cut the leg, causing the Zetsu monstrosity to topple over, after which Naruto dropped a toad on it.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 4, 2013)

What chapter was Hiruzen said to be the strongest of the 5 Hokage?


----------



## lathia (Mar 4, 2013)

Bonly said:


> What chapter was Hiruzen said to be the strongest of the 5 Hokage?



Never if I recall. Kabuto claimed he was the "strongest" of all the current Kage. Ch. 140


----------



## Hasan (Mar 4, 2013)

Bonly said:


> What chapter was Hiruzen said to be the strongest of the 5 Hokage?



Chapter 140—_Gokage_ to be precise. It's Iruka in Chapter 94, who says he is the strongest _Hokage_ in history.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 7, 2013)

Sasuke/Naruto say "Scaredy Cat"


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 7, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Sasuke/Naruto say "Scaredy Cat"



Sasuke:
Link removed

Naruto:
Link removed


----------



## Wax Knight (Mar 10, 2013)

What chapter did Naruto and Sakura meet Sasuke after the timeskip?


----------



## Hasan (Mar 10, 2013)

Glazed Lipstick said:


> What chapter did Naruto and Sakura meet Sasuke after the timeskip?



Chapter 306


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 10, 2013)

What chapter does Shikamaru say something about the akatsuki having insane abilities and that he once faced two immortals? (it also had a picture of hidan and kakuzu) 


would also be nice if someone could tell me the episode too


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 10, 2013)

What chapter did Kid Itachi beat Oro


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Chapter 345


----------



## lathia (Mar 11, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> What chapter does Shikamaru say something about the akatsuki having insane abilities and that he once faced two immortals? (it also had a picture of hidan and kakuzu)
> 
> 
> would also be nice if someone could tell me the episode too



Was this during the war? I don't recall this scene very well prior to the war. Ch. 530. See if that helps you.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 11, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> What chapter does Shikamaru say something about the akatsuki having insane abilities and that he once faced two immortals? (it also had a picture of hidan and kakuzu)


Chapter 418.


> would also be nice if someone could tell me the episode too


Episode 155, 156, or 157. I think 157 most likely has it.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 23, 2013)

When did Naruto say "The pain of being alone is completely out of this world, isn't it? I don't know why, but I understand your feelings so much, it actually hurts." ?


----------



## Hasan (Mar 23, 2013)

Hariti said:


> When did Naruto say "The pain of being alone is completely out of this world, isn't it? I don't know why, but I understand your feelings so much, it actually hurts." ?



Chapter 138


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 30, 2013)

Has Tsunade ever summoned Katsuyu in small form before? I think she did at the beginning of the war? Did she actually use Katsuyu for anything? I know she didn't heal with her in the war, but she might have sent messages with her, can't remember.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Has Tsunade ever summoned Katsuyu in small form before? I think she did at the beginning of the war? Did she actually use Katsuyu for anything? I know she didn't heal with her in the war, but she might have sent messages with her, can't remember.


While Tsunade is never shown summoning mini-Katsuyu, she does appear with one in Chapter 540. Another, larger one is left with Shikaku at Alliance HQ as a means of communication.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 31, 2013)

What chapter do the shinobi alliance find out Obito's time limit of 5 minutes for his jutsu?


----------



## lathia (Mar 31, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What chapter do the shinobi alliance find out Obito's time limit of 5 minutes for his jutsu?



Is this what you're looking for? Ch. 612


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 31, 2013)

lathia said:


> Is this what you're looking for? Ch. 612



Thanks but that chapter was what made me ask the question. I was wondering when he got the knowledge that there is a 5 minute limit.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 31, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Thanks but that chapter was what made me ask the question. I was wondering when he got the knowledge that there is a 5 minute limit.



They learned about it offpanel so we don't know when and how. Though I'd assume Konan told them before she died.


----------



## lathia (Mar 31, 2013)

What JuubiSage said. Never explained so no chapter / panel exists.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 2, 2013)

What chapter do Temari and the others leave the battlefield to go elsewhere during the Kages vs Madara fight? I know some went off to chase Muu, but Temari and some other fodders were still there. Where did they go?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 2, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What chapter do Temari and the others leave the battlefield to go elsewhere during the Kages vs Madara fight? I know some went off to chase Muu, but Temari and some other fodders were still there. Where did they go?



She went to the Land of Offpanel and I believe the next time we saw her was when she arrived with Shikamaru's battalion to Naruto's aid against Madara, Obito & the Juubi in Chapter 612. So it's safe to assume that she just left to help Shikamaru's group since she wouldn't have been of any help against Madara.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone got the chapter where Orochimaru uses shadow clones?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 2, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Anyone got the chapter where Orochimaru uses shadow clones?


Chapter 50.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 3, 2013)

Not really a what chapter is it, but is this meant to be Kakuzu?

7


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 3, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Not really a what chapter is it, but is this meant to be Kakuzu?
> 
> 7


It's not really known. The early design makes it unclear. It could just as easily be Hidan.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 3, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's not really known. The early design makes it unclear. It could just as easily be Hidan.



Could it have been one of Kakuzu's old partners or has it been stated Hidan was part of Akatsuki since start of part 2?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 3, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Could it have been one of Kakuzu's old partners or has it been stated Hidan was part of Akatsuki since start of part 2?


Tobi joins after Hidan and takes the spot of Sasori, who dies right after this sealing. There isn't time for another Akatsuki member to die and be replaced.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 3, 2013)

What chapter does Sasuke punch Naruto when Naruto looks into his face and sees he is not angry at Naruto, but a deeper hatred?


----------



## Hasan (Apr 3, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> What chapter does Sasuke punch Naruto when Naruto looks into his face and sees he is not angry at Naruto, but a deeper hatred?



Chapter 538


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 4, 2013)

What chapter is it said (if it's said at all) that Orochimaru's body starts to reject him after 3 years? I was wondering since if it starts to reject him anyway, what's the point of him picking out a perfect vessel.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 4, 2013)

Obito saying he understood Sasuke's reaction

Obito saying he understood Sasuke's reaction
Obito saying he understood Sasuke's reaction


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 5, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> same posture
> 
> same posture
> same posture



So was it never stated canonically that his bodies start to reject him after 3 years?

What chapter does Kakashi use Raiton kunais?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 5, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What chapter does Kakashi use Raiton kunais?



Chapter 595, when fighting Obito with Naruto & Gai.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 5, 2013)

What chapter does Tsunade say Shizune is one of the few people she truly trusts, and what chapter does she say every technique has a weakness (sorry for all these questions, I'm just bad at looking this stuff up)?


----------



## MA15 (Apr 5, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What chapter does Tsunade say Shizune is one of the few people she truly trusts, and what chapter does she say every technique has a weakness (sorry for all these questions, I'm just bad at looking this stuff up)?



Tsunade said that in Ch:282

the jutsu weakness was said by Itachi as far as I know in Ch:551 and Ch:578


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 6, 2013)

MA15 said:


> Tsunade said that in Ch:282
> 
> the jutsu weakness was said by Itachi as far as I know in Ch:551 and Ch:578



I thought Tsunade said it once before Itachi did, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 7, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> I thought Tsunade said it once before Itachi did, but I may be wrong.



Pretty sure Tsunade never said anything like that.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 9, 2013)

What chapter was it said that Hashi had control of all 9 Bijuu and gave them to other countries?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 9, 2013)

shinobi alliance


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

On what page is Obito using rinnegan rods during his Rin dies rampage?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 10, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> On what page is Obito using rinnegan rods during his Rin dies rampage?


Chapter 605.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 26, 2013)

Not what chapter in English, but is there a *Japanese raw* of 


Also, did Tobi ever say this?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 26, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Also, did Tobi ever say this?
> [sp][/sp]



No, I'm pretty sure he never said that.


----------



## Coffee Driven (Apr 27, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Not what chapter in English, but is there a *Japanese raw* of



^ It's an edited version of this manga panel:


----------



## Bonly (Apr 28, 2013)

What chapter did Obito say once Sasuke develops his potential he'll surpass even Nagato?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 29, 2013)

Bonly said:


> What chapter did Obito say once Sasuke develops his potential he'll surpass even Nagato?



Well he didn't say exactly that. In Chapter 453 he said _"Even if Sasuke becomes more powerful than Nagato, if we can't control him, it's no use to us."_


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2013)

*Top left.*


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 5, 2013)

Chapter 88.

 theCoP would bring peace or destroy it.


----------



## BrandonnK (May 6, 2013)

What chapter in manga  is shippuden's current episode at?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 6, 2013)

BrandonnK said:


> What chapter in manga  is shippuden's current episode at?


 Check the first post.


Otherwise, why have I been updating it?


----------



## BrandonnK (May 7, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Check the first post.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, why have I been updating it?



*facepalm* Lol my bad, I kinda of just skipped to the last page to post 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2013)

What chapter did Madara tell obito to Start to create Akatsuki?


----------



## lathia (May 14, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> What chapter did Madara tell obito to Start to create Akatsuki?



It's complicated as far as timelines go. Obito told Konan that it was him "maybe Madara" who started it. Konan, I believe said it was them (Yahiko, Nagato) who started it. There was never a panel where it showed Madara dictating though.

We have a panel of Zetsu telling Obito to gain Nagato's trust. For all we know, by then Akatsuki was already formed, just not with S-criminals.


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2013)

I am specifically looking for the panel just after Madara creates Black Zetsu when he tells Obito to go gather Nagato/Yahiko.


----------



## Hasan (May 14, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> I am specifically looking for the panel just after Madara creates Black Zetsu when he tells Obito to go gather Nagato/Yahiko.



Chapter 606


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 14, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> I am specifically looking for the panel just after Madara creates Black Zetsu when he tells Obito to go gather Nagato/Yahiko.



This is chapter 606 in THIS page


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> This is chapter 606 in THIS page


Thanks! +reps


----------



## Ezekial (May 16, 2013)

What chapter does Madara tell the Kage that "there is nothing more troublesome then"... I forget the rest, it's after edo tensei is released and Madara explains ET's weaknesses


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 16, 2013)

Kabuto talks


----------



## Ezekial (May 16, 2013)

Cheers dude.


----------



## Revolution (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Coffee Driven (May 17, 2013)

Volume 32, chapter 281. A special image commemorating the 6th anniversary of Naruto manga. Drawn by Takahashi Kazuhiro.


----------



## Revolution (May 17, 2013)

Did the phrase "Sakura filled his lonely existence" about Sasuke actually happen in the manga?


----------



## Hariti (May 17, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Did the phrase "Sakura filled his lonely existence" about Sasuke actually happen in the manga?



No, that's from Sasuke's profile in the 2nd Databook.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 21, 2013)

What chapter does Tsunade wonder if Dan could be among the Edos?


----------



## Hariti (May 21, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What chapter does Tsunade wonder if Dan could be among the Edos?



Chapter 525.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 31, 2013)

What chapter does Sai leave Kankuro's division to move to Kakashi's?


----------



## Dominus (May 31, 2013)

Chapter 520, or is  this what you meant.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 11, 2013)

What chapter was it stated that Kurama had unlimited(or was it infinite) amount of chakra?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2013)

Bonly said:


> What chapter was it stated that Kurama had unlimited(or was it infinite) amount of chakra?


Don't believe it's ever stated.
Closest I can think of are Chapters 143, 262, and 353.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2013)

the first time Kamui is revealed to be cubes.  Is it the same time Tobi sent Sasuke and Karin there as well?


----------



## Coffee Driven (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> the first time Kamui is revealed to be cubes.  Is it the same time Tobi sent Sasuke and Karin there as well?



Chapter 467.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2013)

Orochimaru experiments on dead bodies chained to the wall.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Orochimaru experiments on dead bodies chained to the wall.



Chapter 121


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 4, 2013)

can someone link me Kiba using smoke bombs or something alike? and maybe some good speed feats of him please


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> can someone link me Kiba using smoke bombs or something alike?


Chapter 75.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 10, 2013)

can i have the chapter where madara was dissing tsunade and the one where he had to take back his word on her healing capabilities?


----------



## lathia (Jul 10, 2013)

Starts on Ch. 576.


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2013)

What was the chapter where Obito dodged Sakura and screamed "Ole!"?

Unless it's anime-only, then nevermind.


----------



## lathia (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like anime-filler only. I think the only ones who tried to attack Tobito were Kiba, Naruto, Shino, and Yamato's wood. You can start reading that confrontation on Ch. 380


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 14, 2013)

can someone give me manga pages or covers with images of young Minato,young Kakashi,young Obito,young Naruto,young Sasuke,young Itachi,young Gai,young Jiraiya,young Haku and young Iruka,with smiling faces?

even just a few I'd appreciate a lot guys! thank you


----------



## Hasan (Jul 14, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> can someone give me manga pages or covers with images of young Minato,young Kakashi,young Obito,young Naruto,young Sasuke,young Itachi,young Gai,young Jiraiya,young Haku and young Iruka,with smiling faces?
> 
> even just a few I'd appreciate a lot guys! thank you



Minato [1, 2]

Obito [1, 2 (Chapter 599), 3, 4]

Sasuke and Itachi

Gai

Jiraiya [1, 2]

Haku

Kakashi is never shown smiling in his childhood. Iruka, as far as I recall, was only shown crying infront of the memorial stone.

It'll take time for Naruto. I'll update this post later on (or someone else does it for you).


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd rep you 1000 times if only I could bro!

well but some good images of Kakashi as a child/kid/boy? for Iruka,'I'd need even some good images of him as a kid

and may I ask some of young Yahiko,Nagato and Konan? with smiling faces too,please,and of young Sasuke,but not in his childhood,but from part 1 of the manga,even if he doesn't smiles,maybe some face like this Haku

anyway again,thank you bro,and take you time,I really liked your work,you're really kind and a walking Narutopedia,too!


----------



## NW (Jul 14, 2013)

Which chapter had Obito standing behind the revived jinchuuriki stating that he had modified them to suit his taste?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 14, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Which chapter had Obito standing behind the revived jinchuuriki stating that he had modified them to suit his taste?


Chapter 544.


----------



## NW (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, one more thing (well technically 2...)

Which chapters did Shikaku say Obito (Referred to as Madara) was unlike the previous villains and couldn't be changed by words, and which chapter did Kakazu say that Hidan must still be alive?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 14, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Which chapters did Shikaku say Obito (Referred to as Madara) was unlike the previous villains and couldn't be changed by words,


Chapter 545.


> and which chapter did Kakazu say that Hidan must still be alive?


Chapter 530.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 14, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> I'd rep you 1000 times if only I could bro!
> 
> well but some good images of Kakashi as a child/kid/boy? for Iruka,'I'd need even some good images of him as a kid
> 
> ...



Sasuke [1, 2, 3, 4]?_There are probably more, but would difficult to find._

Ame Orphans [1, 2, 3]?_Do scroll through the chapters, you will find a few you'd want._

Kakashi [1, 2, 3]?_Other than that, you may want to use the two cover images._

Iruka?_Well, I found one..._


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 15, 2013)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Hasan again" shit

thank you,another great job bro! 

I just need some of part 1 Naruto and I've done,thank you in advance!


----------



## Hasan (Jul 15, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Hasan again" shit
> 
> thank you,another great job bro!
> 
> I just need some of part 1 Naruto and I've done,thank you in advance!



Here are a few you might be interested in:

Chapter 001
Chapter 002
Chapter 035
Chapter 105
Chapter 150
Chapter 171
Chapter 172
Chapter 183
Chapter 227 [1, 2]
Chapter 228
Chapter 524


----------



## Programen (Jul 16, 2013)

In what chapter does Tobi tell his true identity? Should be some of the latest manga...


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 16, 2013)

Programen said:


> In what chapter does Tobi tell his true identity? Should be some of the latest manga...



Naruto breaks Tobi's mask in Chapter 598 which leads to Tobi's true identity being revealed as the cliffhanger of Chapter 599.


----------



## Programen (Jul 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Naruto breaks Tobi's mask in Chapter 598 which leads to Tobi's true identity being revealed as the cliffhanger of Chapter 599.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## NW (Jul 16, 2013)

Which chapter has current Obito on top and past Obito on bottom facing different directions on the cover page?


----------



## Lezu (Jul 16, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Which chapter has current Obito on top and past Obito on bottom facing different directions on the cover page?



Chapter 604.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2013)

Sasuke sits on top of a soldier asking Orochimaru "Is that all?"  Orochimaru replies "Why didn't you kill them all?  You need to embrace your hate."  Sasuke replies "When I am in front of my brother I will have all the hate I need."


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke sits on top of a soldier asking Orochimaru "Is that all?"  Orochimaru replies "Why didn't you kill them all?  You need to embrace your hate."  Sasuke replies "When I am in front of my brother I will have all the hate I need."



Chapter 343, right at the beginning.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 20, 2013)

what chapter does Edo Itachi talk about Sasuke obtaining his eyes?


----------



## lathia (Jul 20, 2013)

Krippy said:


> what chapter does Edo Itachi talk about Sasuke obtaining his eyes?



Chapter. 550


----------



## NW (Jul 22, 2013)

Could I have a chapter that shows a clear view of the Akatsuki standing atop Gedou Mazou?

I'd also like to have the chapter where Obito met with Kisame and Zetsu after Pain's defeat.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 23, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could I have a chapter that shows a clear view of the Akatsuki standing atop Gedou Mazou?



Chapter 254



> I'd also like to have the chapter where Obito met with Kisame and Zetsu after Pain's defeat.



Chapter 450
Chapter 453


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2013)

What was that chapter where Obito was with Sasuke at some bar or something and stopped him from attacking some people who were making fun of Itachi?

And also the chapter where Sasuke passed by the Naruto Bridge in Part II.


----------



## lathia (Jul 25, 2013)

Fusion said:


> What was that chapter where Obito was with Sasuke at some bar or something and stopped him from attacking some people who were making fun of Itachi?
> 
> And also the chapter where Sasuke passed by the Naruto Bridge in Part II.



Chapter. 581 & Chapter. 347


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Hasan (Jul 31, 2013)

Chapter 507


----------



## -JT- (Aug 7, 2013)

In which chapter does Aoba slam open the door? I can't remember seeing it whatsoever


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> In which chapter does Aoba slam open the door?


Chapter 144.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 7, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Chapter 144.



Thanks, 24'd though, so will rep tomorrow!


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 8, 2013)

*I don't know if this is the right place, but i would really appreciate it if someone could find Kishi's interview where he says that Naruto is capable of summoning every frog her wants.

*


----------



## Hasan (Aug 8, 2013)

Deshi Basara said:


> *I don't know if this is the right place, but i would really appreciate it if someone could find Kishi's interview where he says that Naruto is capable of summoning every frog her wants.
> 
> *





In Chapter 545, he summons Gamahiro to scout the battlefields. Naruto _can_ summon any toad he wants.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

Can I have the chapter where Obito this to take the sealing pot and tells Darui he'll give it back to him when he's done?


----------



## Animaeon (Aug 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Can I have the chapter where Obito this to take the sealing pot and tells Darui he'll give it back to him when he's done?



Chapter 537, page 10

Edit: I can see you already found it


----------



## toad1414 (Aug 12, 2013)

what chapter was it were kakashi and obitos fight ended and obito left the other dimension


----------



## Hasan (Aug 12, 2013)

toad1414 said:


> what chapter was it were kakashi and obitos fight ended and obito left the other dimension



Chapter 636


----------



## toad1414 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hasan said:


> Chapter 636



thank you!!!

but what happens to kakashi? I don't remember him ever leaving


----------



## lathia (Aug 12, 2013)

toad1414 said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> but what happens to kakashi? I don't remember him ever leaving



We don't know. He looks pretty worn out. Previously, Obito mentioned he wouldn't be able to escape with his current chakra pool. Safe to assume he's trapped there until plot requires him. He did have some of Kurama's chakra as well.


----------



## toad1414 (Aug 12, 2013)

lathia said:


> We don't know. He looks pretty worn out. Previously, Obito mentioned he wouldn't be able to escape with his current chakra pool. Safe to assume he's trapped there until plot requires him. He did have some of Kurama's chakra as well.



hoping kakashi don't die ide be pissed if he does and I want kakashi to see minato


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 13, 2013)

may I know which chapter that first mentioned tobi is madara?or maybe chapter that makes the fan guess that tobi is madara...


----------



## Hasan (Aug 13, 2013)

aaabbbccc said:


> may I know which chapter that first mentioned tobi is madara?or maybe chapter that makes the fan guess that tobi is madara...



Chapter 364

I don't think we had any hints prior to that, except for his ocular powers.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 13, 2013)

Hasan said:


> Chapter 364
> 
> I don't think we had any hints prior to that, except for his ocular powers.



thanks,...which chapter did tobi claimed that he is madara?


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 13, 2013)

oh and also,..how did the konoha's ninjas know that the masked guy is madara?


----------



## Hasan (Aug 13, 2013)

aaabbbccc said:


> thanks,...which chapter did tobi claimed that he is madara?



Not sure what you mean by that. Tobi claims to be Madara in the link provided earlier.



aaabbbccc said:


> oh and also,..how did the konoha's ninjas know that the masked guy is madara?



_On-panel_, Kakashi, Yamato, Naruto and Sai come to know in Chapter 455. The rest know by the time, Fourth War commences.


----------



## Cord (Aug 19, 2013)

I remember Orochimaru stated (at some point in the story) that the best time for him to steal Sasuke's body is when the latter is unable to provide any resistance. Now, I'm not entirely sure if that's something I read or saw in canon or in an anime episode. If that's indeed a canon statement, can someone please provide the specific page where he said that? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 19, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> I remember Orochimaru stated (at some point in the story) that the best time for him to steal Sasuke's body is when the latter is unable to provide any resistance. Now, I'm not entirely sure if that's something I read or saw in canon or in an anime episode. If that's indeed a canon statement, can someone please provide the specific page where he said that?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I looked through some scans; there's nothing like that. However, the closest I could think of, is Kabuto guessing that Sasuke wouldn't give his body to Orochimaru so easily.


----------



## NW (Aug 24, 2013)

Where's that chapter where Obito was sitting atop Madara's statue commenting on Sasuke?


----------



## Hasan (Aug 24, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Where's that chapter where Obito was sitting atop Madara's statue commenting on Sasuke?



Chapter 371


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

Kabuto is also this to some, after revealing his mastery of Edo Tensei, obtaining Sage Mode and creating an army from some of the greatest ninjas ever he looked to be in a prime position be a potential Big Bad and his background made you feel for the guy. But he gets worfed by Itachi easily and all he's done is reversed, like Anko he hasn't been seen ever since what he did was reversed, *which irritates some as a Medic who was revealed to be friends with him growing up at the orphanage was shown during the war wondering if he was still alive*.

What chapter?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 4, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Kabuto is also this to some, after revealing his mastery of Edo Tensei, obtaining Sage Mode and creating an army from some of the greatest ninjas ever he looked to be in a prime position be a potential Big Bad and his background made you feel for the guy. But he gets worfed by Itachi easily and all he's done is reversed, like Anko he hasn't been seen ever since what he did was reversed, *which irritates some as a Medic who was revealed to be friends with him growing up at the orphanage was shown during the war wondering if he was still alive*.
> 
> What chapter?


Chapter 587.


----------



## CrazyAries (Sep 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the chapter where young Onoki and Muu run into Madara?


----------



## Cord (Sep 11, 2013)

> Can anyone tell me where I can find the chapter where young Onoki and Muu run into Madara?



Chapter 562.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

After Sasuke arrived in the battlefield, there was a moment when it was stated that Naruto was temporarily unable to enter BM.

And for that reason he had to stick with KCM for a couple chapters.

When exactly was it shown?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> After Sasuke arrived in the battlefield, there was a moment when it was stated that Naruto was temporarily unable to enter BM.
> 
> And for that reason he had to stick with KCM for a couple chapters.
> 
> When exactly was it shown?


Do you mean Chapter 642?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

More or less, but he already was being forced to rely only on KCM for a couple chapters before that.

Was it only in chapter 642 that it was finally shown he wasn't using BM because he couldn't? 

Maybe it would be better to have a look at when he lost BM.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 17, 2013)

That'd be Chapter 629.


----------



## NW (Sep 19, 2013)

What chapter was Obito informed by Nagato and Konan that Jiraiya had died?

Also, what chapter was Sasori TnJed in?


----------



## Cord (Sep 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> What chapter was Obito informed by Nagato and Konan that Jiraiya had died?
> 
> Also, what chapter was Sasori TnJed in?



Sasori's TnJ begun in Chapter 518 and continued in Chapter 519.

Couldn't remember the first one.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> What chapter was Obito informed by Nagato and Konan that Jiraiya had died?


Chapter 407.


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 23, 2013)

Everyone keeps mentioning a panel a few chapters after Neji's death that indicates the end of Naru/Hina.

Dose anyone know what chapter its in?

Grazie!


----------



## lathia (Sep 23, 2013)

the real anti christ said:


> Everyone keeps mentioning a panel a few chapters after Neji's death that indicates the end of Naru/Hina.
> 
> Dose anyone know what chapter its in?
> 
> Grazie!



It's left up to interpretation. Pairing is serious business. Read Ch. 616.


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 23, 2013)

lathia said:


> It's left up to interpretation. Pairing is serious business. Read Ch. 616.



LOL inorite.

Thank you!

Edit: Now that I read it I really don't see how anything has changed... and I was so looking forward to eliminating Hinata forever.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 23, 2013)

What chapter does the Three tails capture happen by Tobi ? Thanks.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2013)

Xeros said:


> What chapter does the Three tails capture happen by Tobi ? Thanks.


Chapter 317.


----------



## Kneel (Oct 8, 2013)

Wat chapter did we see itachi use genjutsu on orochimaru? I'd like to reread it


----------



## Hasan (Oct 8, 2013)

Kneel said:


> Wat chapter did we see itachi use genjutsu on orochimaru? I'd like to reread it



Chapter 345.


----------



## Octus (Oct 9, 2013)

what chapter does Itachi state that the Uchiha dwindled in numbers


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 9, 2013)

Octus said:


> what chapter does Itachi state that the Uchiha dwindled in numbers


I'm guessing you mean Chapter 220, but that's not what Itachi says.


----------



## Octus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'm guessing you mean Chapter 220, but that's not what Itachi says.



thanks, misqouted someone


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2013)

Tsunade said  when Pain attacked and she said "The death of the Uchiha clan has come back to haunt us" - was that in the manga or the anime or both?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 23, 2013)

In what chapter did Kakashi mention that Obito wanted to be hokage during his conversation with him?


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 23, 2013)

Chapter 630


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Tsunade said  when Pain attacked and she said "The death of the Uchiha clan has come back to haunt us" - was that in the manga or the anime or both?



Just reposting in case it was missed from being on a page away.


----------



## Rai (Oct 23, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Tsunade said  when Pain attacked and she said "The death of the Uchiha clan has come back to haunt us" - was that in the manga or the anime or both?



Dunno if its the correct one: Chapter 489 (Naruto Shippuuden Episode 220)


----------



## Xeros (Oct 23, 2013)

In what chapter madara make rape face


----------



## Rai (Oct 23, 2013)

Xeros said:


> In what chapter madara make rape face



Chapter 628


----------



## Xeros (Oct 23, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Chapter 628



Thanks.I can now make rape face edits  +Rep


----------



## Xeros (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry for teh double post, but I had to do it since no one reply to this thread and I need to ask a question

I need the chapter for the Konan Tobi Fight I think the part where is mask gets blown off


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 26, 2013)

Chapter 509


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2013)

Chapter that Kakashi mentions adding an element to rasengan was something that even Minato couldn't do??


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> Chapter that Kakashi mentions adding an element to rasengan was something that even Minato couldn't do??


Chapter 321


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you & repped.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2013)

What page&chapter does Sasuke slice Killer bee's Tail?


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 31, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> What page&chapter does Sasuke slice Killer bee's Tail?



Chapter 415


----------



## Xeros (Nov 2, 2013)

Minato vs tobi


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 2, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Minato vs tobi


I assume you mean their first fight, not their current one. Chapter 501.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 2, 2013)

yes thank you


----------



## NW (Nov 2, 2013)

What's the chapter where Obito and Kisame (and I think Zetsu) are sealing the Killer bee clone and they see it poof into a tail?


----------



## Rai (Nov 3, 2013)

Fusion said:


> What's the chapter where Obito and Kisame (and I think Zetsu) are sealing the Killer bee clone and they see it poof into a tail?



Chapter 419


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2013)

When did Sasuke slap Sakura


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 9, 2013)

CM Pinkie said:


> When did Sasuke slap Sakura


I don't remember a time when he slaps her, but he swats away her hand in Chapter 173, knocks her out in Chapter 181, and chokes her in Chapter 484.


----------



## NW (Nov 11, 2013)

Chapter!


----------



## Hasan (Nov 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Chapter!



. . . I gather you ask for the marked panel?

Chapter 358


----------



## NW (Nov 11, 2013)

Hasan said:


> . . . I gather you ask for the marked panel?
> 
> Chapter 358


Actually, I was asking for everything. Those markings were just from some weird Japanese site that edited it. 

I just thought I hadn't seen those panels before, but seeing the chapter I realized I did. So thanks.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi  does anyone know where are those images from?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 12, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Hi  does anyone know where are those images from?




I really wanted to write "deviantart.net" as a reply. 

A reverse google image search leads to  that says it's an artbook from Studio Pierrot.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 13, 2013)

Where was the Preta Path jutsu explained?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 13, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Where was the Preta Path jutsu explained?


.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 13, 2013)

Doctor Crane said:


> .




So no in-universe manga explanation? Huh.

I was watching the anime at that time, so maybe they did include an explanation? Oh well.

I was mostly wondering where the idea came from that the Fuujutsu Kyuuin took chakra and turned it back into physical energy and spiritual energy, but I guess that's fanon?

Thanks.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 13, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> So no in-universe manga explanation? Huh.


Nothing beyond "absorbing chakra/ninjutsu."


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2013)

Which chapter is this from?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Which chapter is this from?




Chapter 515.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 16, 2013)

What chapter does Konohamaru do the sexy jutsu of SasukexSai?


----------



## Animaeon (Nov 16, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> What chapter does Konohamaru do the sexy jutsu of SasukexSai?




Chapter 347


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 16, 2013)

tareck said:


> *plz K translate this word ^.^ :
> *




What chapter is this from?


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> What chapter is this from?



Chapter 31


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2013)

What chapter is the mechanics of Onmyoton discussed?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it's Chapter 642.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 17, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> What chapter is the mechanics of Onmyoton discussed?


Chapter 510.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 20, 2013)

What chapter did Naruto finally reach Turtle Island


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 20, 2013)

491      .


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2013)

Can someone link me to where Minato specifically states that he cannot use hiraishin until he makes more chakra after getting hit by the chakra sucking tree?


----------



## Hasan (Nov 22, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> Can someone link me to where Minato specifically states that he cannot use hiraishin until he makes more chakra after getting hit by the chakra sucking tree?



Chapter 646


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2013)

What chapter did Obito become Bloated?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 27, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> What chapter did Obito become Bloated?


Chapter 639.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Dec 9, 2013)

What chapter did the Yondaime kill all those soldiers on the bridge or something during the Kakashi Gaiden?

Also could you please Pm me the answer cuz I dont think I'll be back for a while to see the reply, thanks!


----------



## lathia (Dec 9, 2013)

FinalDragon13 said:


> What chapter did the Yondaime kill all those soldiers on the bridge or something during the Kakashi Gaiden?
> 
> Also could you please Pm me the answer cuz I dont think I'll be back for a while to see the reply, thanks!



Chapter. 242


----------



## NW (Dec 15, 2013)

What chapter is this scene from the anime taken from?



This is Juugo's clan undergoing physical alterations after absorbing nature energy.


----------



## Cord (Dec 15, 2013)

Fusion said:


> What chapter is this scene from the anime taken from?
> 
> 
> 
> This is Juugo's clan undergoing physical alterations after absorbing nature energy.



Chapter 579


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 15, 2013)

In which chapter does Kakashi snipe Madara's head off?


----------



## lathia (Dec 15, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> In which chapter does Kakashi snipe Madara's head off?



Hmm.. That never happened. Unless you're talking about this (Ch.487). It wasn't Madara either it was Trollbito.


----------



## rslewis1998 (Dec 21, 2013)

what episode or chapter did itchi say "Tsukuyomi can only be broken by a Sharingan user"

&

what episode or chapter was the mangekyo first mention && explained


----------



## Dominus (Dec 21, 2013)

rslewis1998 said:


> what episode or chapter did itchi say "Tsukuyomi can only be broken by a Sharingan user"



Chapter 142.



> what episode or chapter was the mangekyo first mention && explained



I think the first time it was mentioned was in the same chapter.
The first time it was explained was in Chapter 385 and 386.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 21, 2013)

rslewis1998 said:


> what episode or chapter was the mangekyo first mention && explained


Sasuke's flashbacks during VotE begin explaining the Mangekyo Sharingan. [1, 2]


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2013)

What chapter were Kimimaro's flashbacks (if he had any)?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> What chapter were Kimimaro's flashbacks (if he had any)?


There have been flashbacks involving Kimimaro, but I don't recall any from him.


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2013)

Could I have the flashbacks involving him?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could I have the flashbacks involving him?


Chapters 216 and 352.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 25, 2013)

What chapter did Yamato tell Naruto something like "To achieve your true strength, you have to rely on yourself and not the 9-tails"?  It was during the Sai in team 7 Sasuke retrieval arc.


----------



## lathia (Dec 25, 2013)

Chapter: 299


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2014)

What chapter did Kabuto tell Tobi "I could not find Uchiha Shisui's body"?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 13, 2014)

520


----------



## Itachі (Feb 14, 2014)

What chapter did Sasuke decide to take Naruto and Juugo when Juubi was going to attack?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 14, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> What chapter did Sasuke decide to take Naruto and Juugo when Juubi was going to attack?


Chapter 644.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 14, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Chapter 644.



Thank you.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 18, 2014)

Tobirama is credited for creating the Chunin exams?


----------



## lathia (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't think that's been stated. I think only the "segregation" of the Uchiha & creating the police force. 

Ch. 624 & Ch. 627 mentions only the beginning of an academical standard. That wasn't Tobirama's doing though.


----------



## Dominus (Feb 19, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Tobirama is credited for creating the Chunin exams?



I think it was stated only in the .


----------



## Weapon (Mar 2, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Tobirama is credited for creating the Chunin exams?






[Not sure if image is working, so will put up text form]

Second Hokage - Tobirama
*A bold leader - assuring a prosperous future for the village. *

To nurture the seedling named Konoha that his brother planted to lush green maturity was the mission of the next Hokage, Tobirama. A security force to maintain order, an academy to train the next generation, *a testing system for chunin-level shinobi*; Tobirama put these systems in place on after the other. His only desire was the stability and peace of Konohagakure. The feelings the Senju brothers had for their village are passed down in Konoha to this day as the Will Of Fire.


Order Of Being Put In Place:
1. Uchiha Konoha Police Force
2. Ninja Academy
3. Chunin Exams

- _Extracted Naruto: Sha no Sho Pg.162_


That's the only confirmation we have, since the books were written by Kishimoto and a few editors.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there is an official manga coloured page featuring Madara? 

Im thinking there is...but it might have been just a fan colouring in my memory.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Is there is a official manga coloured page featuring Madara?
> 
> Im thinking there is...but it might have been just a fan colouring in my memory.



No actual panel page, there is close to none in general anyways. Although official manga colourings of Madara there's a few. 

WSJ Color Spreads: 1



Naruto Volumes: 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2014)

When Danzo said "I am the only one who can save the ninja world" or something like that?


----------



## Cord (Mar 26, 2014)

Chapter 480: _"I am the only one who can change this world."_


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Better, more accurate translation:

*480* | *VIZ*
"For I am the ONE! The reformer. Who shall change this shinobi world!"


----------



## NW (Mar 30, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Is there is an official manga coloured page featuring Madara?
> 
> Im thinking there is...but it might have been just a fan colouring in my memory.


Here's another.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Is there is an official manga coloured page featuring Madara?
> 
> Im thinking there is...but it might have been just a fan colouring in my memory.


The best was in 398.


----------



## lucanaruto1993 (May 4, 2014)

*what does Gaara say to rock lee*

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone knows the speech gaara gave to rock lee about having that 1 person you would do anything for after they're resting after gaaras fight with kimimaru! The whole speech would be appreciated.


----------



## Cord (May 4, 2014)

lucanaruto1993 said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone knows the speech gaara gave to rock lee about having that 1 person you would do anything for after they're resting after gaaras fight with kimimaru! The whole speech would be appreciated.




*Spoiler*: __ 







Pages taken from Chapter 217. Feel free to use this thread if you have questions regarding specific chapters/pages/panels.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 5, 2014)

May i know waht chapter that tells Hagoromos brother is related to snakes? Its kinda new to me, if true, then Oro had a connection to that Brother


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 5, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> May i know waht chapter that tells Hagoromos brother is related to snakes? Its kinda new to me, if true, then Oro had a connection to that Brother


All we know about Hagoromo's brother. Everything else is theory or fanfic.


----------



## rslewis1998 (May 7, 2014)

*What chapter (please reply)*

Just two questions regarding chapters

When did Yamato tell Naruto that he won't be able to suppress the nine tails

Also

When did Naruto say that he will need the nine tails chakra to fight sasuke


----------



## Deynard (May 7, 2014)

Try here


----------



## Revolution (May 11, 2014)

Did this actually happen?



> Jirobo died to an enraged Choji's butterfly bomb.
> Kidomaru was killed by a surprise gentle fist attack by Neji.
> Sakon and Ukon were impaled by Kankuro's iron maiden technique.
> Tayuya was crushed by trees after Temari leveled a forest with her weasel summon.


----------



## Cord (May 11, 2014)

Yes. (_1_, _2_, _3_, _4_)


----------



## conradoserpa (May 13, 2014)

What chapter/page we first know about Kaguya?

What chapter/page we first know about the Holy Tree and its flower?


I want to make a point where the Holy Tree was no harm for humanity, but the person who uses its strenght could lost himself inside its power, so I need that


----------



## Coffee Driven (May 13, 2014)

_Chapter _646.


----------



## conradoserpa (May 13, 2014)

Coffee Driven said:


> _Chapter _646.



Thank you!


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2014)

What *volume* has Sasuke say "I will go to that place to cut you"?


----------



## lathia (May 13, 2014)

Whatever Ch.574 falls in. Volume 60 I believe.


----------



## Similac (May 16, 2014)

Anime episode 362 is what manga chapter?

Cant resist and wait for the show, have to read.

Thanks!


----------



## Cord (May 16, 2014)

Similac said:


> Anime episode 362 is what manga chapter?
> 
> Cant resist and wait for the show, have to read.
> 
> Thanks!





Geg said:


> Episode 362
> -10 1/2 pages from 607
> -All of 608
> -All of 609
> Total: 44 1/2 pages


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2014)

In what chapter do we have that moment when Juubi Obito tries to convince the Alliance to agree with the Infinite Tsukuyomi plan and they almost accept?


----------



## Dominus (May 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> In what chapter do we have that moment when Juubi Obito tries to convince the Alliance to agree with the Infinite Tsukuyomi plan and they almost accept?



Chapter 647.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 19, 2014)

I need help finding an old thread, and not sure that deserves a thread so I'll ask here. I Googled and NF Searched, both failed.

There's a thread where spoilers were supposedly leaked about what would happen in the manga. I think they were from reddit or twitter or something, claiming to be an insider source.


----------



## rslewis1998 (May 21, 2014)

*When was..*

When was the Gedo Statue first explained?

Thanks, its been bothering me?


----------



## lathia (May 21, 2014)

What do you mean explained? ^

There has been several appearances. I think the first one was with Gaara's back in Ch. 254. Since then we knew it was a vessel for "something." It wasn't until Obito declared war on the Gokage summit that we learned about it's true purpose (Ch. 467). Sorry I can't link you, can't access chapters from work but Wiki never fails. I think Shikamaru also confirmed this when they were fighting the King / Gin brothers.


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2014)

super early in the series:
Sakura was praised by Kakashi for her tree climbing skill only for her to think "oh no, Sasuke is going to hate me"


----------



## Bonly (May 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> super early in the series:
> Sakura was praised by Kakashi for her tree climbing skill only for her to think "oh no, Sasuke is going to hate me"



Chapter 18


----------



## CA182 (May 27, 2014)

Have we yet had a chapter which outright stated that Kakashi's sharingan is covered because "it drains his chakra" or "he can't turn it off."


----------



## Weapon (May 27, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Have we yet had a chapter which outright stated that Kakashi's sharingan is covered because "it drains his chakra" or "he can't turn it off."



Early on It's stated somewhere in Volume 2 or 3 [Whenever Kakashi gets treated by the Bridge Builder's Daughter] that it drains the life out of him and deprives him of chakra. 

There is no specific quote where Kakashi says that he can't turn it off or that he uses his cover up for that specific reason.

Although, when Danzo is defeated and you see Obito in front of him with all the eyes behind them. There's a panel where you see an eye that isn't deactivated. Now whether people who are low end when it comes to medical ninjutsu [ Doubt Obito specializes in it and Rin wouldn't have been that advanced at the time] cause that to happen is unknown. 

This panel could also support that it's stays activated if operated on activated, which could be why he can't turn it off because Rin transplanted it.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 6, 2014)

looking for the page with Orochimaru in a room filled with bodies on the wall


----------



## Rai (Jun 6, 2014)

Naruto 121: power cables and steam pipes hooked up to the houses in Konoha


----------



## Xeros (Jun 8, 2014)

What chapter does iruka get soloed by mizuki


----------



## Cord (Jun 8, 2014)

Xeros said:


> What chapter does iruka get soloed by mizuki



Chapter 1.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2014)

chapter that Naruto accidentally kisses Sasuke


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2014)

Chapter 3: Link removed


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2014)

tanx man, i will make a thread about that


----------



## Cord (Jun 9, 2014)

No shipping/pairing threads in the Library please. :33


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 9, 2014)

ok boss, im just looking for a chapter, im making apost of akward moments in Naruto, and one of them is naruto kissing sasuke, hehe


----------



## Revolution (Jun 13, 2014)

White Zetsu told Sasuke "You killed our original" was that when he was breaking out of Obito's prison or when he was killing all the Zetsu that were trying to recapture him on the field?


----------



## Rai (Jun 13, 2014)

this guy in the background


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2014)

What chapter shows BZ watching Naruto and Sasuke fight? I tried  every chapter in the fight but couldn't find the page.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What chapter shows BZ watching Naruto and Sasuke fight? I tried  every chapter in the fight but couldn't find the page.



*Volume 26*
Chapter 234: Parting Ways!!!
Pg 18 - 19.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2014)

What chapters do Inuzuka Hana appear?


----------



## Cord (Jun 18, 2014)

Chapters 137, 235, 515.

There's probably more, but those are the only ones I can remember/find atm.


----------



## RU Insane (Jun 19, 2014)

What chapter did Obito use  That instance in particular.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 19, 2014)

Chapter 453


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 28, 2014)

a chapter please where Kakashi mouth is seen...tank you


----------



## Dominus (Jun 28, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> a chapter please where Kakashi mouth is seen...tank you



It wasn't revealed yet. 

There is this, but in the last page they said that it isn't how it really looks like.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 28, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> a chapter please where Kakashi mouth is seen...tank you





Authoritah said:


> It wasn't revealed yet.
> 
> There is this, but in the last page they said that it isn't how it really looks like.


As well, two chapter covers reveal as much as a his chin/jawline.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 28, 2014)

Tanxs doc, ill be making athread about this, been checking the landfill and archives for 4 hours,


----------



## Revolution (Jun 29, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> Actually, the ''truth'' is one of the  reason why Naruto fainted, Naruto only got his resolve back after he clashed with Sasuke.



This this the correct order?  I thought Naruto fainted, then he learned the truth after he was recovering from the faint


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning dudes, what chapter is when the rinnegan was showed and what year was that chapter. Just making a conlusion to conradoserpa thread about solar system and rinnegan connection


----------



## lathia (Jun 30, 2014)

Chapter 238.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> This this the correct order?  I thought Naruto fainted, then he learned the truth after he was recovering from the faint


Truth about what?
Naruto faints in Chapter 476.


----------



## Willster328 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Manga Scene help*

Heyy everybody, sorry new here,

There's a chapter in this final battle where Naruto faces Obito and Obito tells him to take the easy path, and Naruto replies something along the lines of "I dont want the easy path! i want the hard path! I have friends when I stumble!"

Anybody know what chapter that is? Thanks


----------



## Itachі (Jul 6, 2014)

Chapter 653.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 12, 2014)

What chapter does Madara say he genjutsu'd the Hidden Mist Ninja for his plan with Rin?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itachі (Jul 12, 2014)

Chapter 675.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2014)

The chapter where Naruto rages at Obito for dissing his papa.


----------



## Itachі (Jul 17, 2014)

Chapter 642.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 3, 2014)

1. Haku calls himself a tool (lol)

2. Naruto complains that ninjas should not be treated like tools (was that one time or two times?  Because the second(?) time it was at his grave)


----------



## Itachі (Aug 3, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> 1. Haku calls himself a tool (lol)
> 
> 2. Naruto complains that ninjas should not be treated like tools (was that one time or two times?  Because the second(?) time it was at his grave)



1. Chapter 29. There are more instances where he does this though, I think.

2. The instance I have found that is similar is in Chapter 32. He did complain at Haku's grave though too.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 4, 2014)

In chapter 634 we see Naruto remembering what Yamato and himself talked about, in what chapter did we hear that the first time around?


----------



## Hasan (Aug 4, 2014)

Bonly said:


> In chapter 634 we see Naruto remembering what Yamato and himself talked about, in what chapter did we hear that the first time around?



Chapter 333.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 6, 2014)

what chapter is the whole hogarama and sasuke & naruto get their special powers thing from?

also, is this in the anime yet and if so which episode?


also which chapters are the ones about like the creation of the senju and uchiha clans and where they came from?


----------



## Itachі (Aug 6, 2014)

Chapter 671 is when they acquire their powers.

It's not in the Anime yet, the Anime's about 50 chapters behind.

Chapter 462 explains the origins of Senju and Uchiha.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks! and sorry to ask again but in what chapters were the ashura and indra stories told? basically all of the naruto mythology kind of things.. if you know what i mean..?? (the story of how chakra was made and hagoromo and the sage and six paths dude and amaterasu and rinnengan origin and sharingan origin and uchiha and senju and kaguya and and pretty much everything that would be considered mythology in the naruto verse??)

thank you very much


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 6, 2014)

A. Waltz said:


> thanks! and sorry to ask again but in what chapters were the ashura and indra stories told? basically all of the naruto mythology kind of things.. if you know what i mean..?? (the story of how chakra was made and hagoromo and the sage and six paths dude and amaterasu and rinnengan origin and sharingan origin and uchiha and senju and kaguya and and pretty much everything that would be considered mythology in the naruto verse??)
> 
> thank you very much



*Chapter 646* - Madara explains the tree and chakra origins.

*Chapter 670* - Is the intro of Hagoromo and he explains his past history. And check the chapters after that. 

*Chapter 681* - Black Zetsu goes into more detail.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 13, 2014)

The chapter where Sasuke overhears people talking about his terrorism, and he's about to kill them, but then Obito stops him. Sasuke is wearing a hood here.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2014)

In what chapter does Madara tell Obito everyone pursuing that goal is "Madara"?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 13, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> The chapter where Sasuke overhears people talking about his terrorism, and he's about to kill them, but then Obito stops him. Sasuke is wearing a hood here.


Chapter 581.


Luiz said:


> In what chapter does Madara tell Obito everyone pursuing that goal is "Madara"?


Chapter 665.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2014)

Sasuke has the shit beat out of him by Itachi, where Naruto says "Do something!"  and Jiraya just says "leave them alone, it's their fight"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 20, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke has the shit beat out of him by Itachi, where Naruto says "Do something!"  and Jiraya just says "leave them alone, it's their fight"


Naruto and Jiraiya don't say that but I assume you mean the fight in Chapter 147.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Sep 5, 2014)

What were the chapters that Naruto showed the middle finger? I vaguely remember him showing one right before they entered the Forest of Death, but I can't remember the rest. He definitely showed it more than once...


----------



## Dominus (Sep 5, 2014)

[sp=Chapter 1][/sp]
[sp=Chapter 45][/sp]
[sp=Chapter 91][/sp]

etc.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2014)

What chapter has Oro's flashback where Hiruzen confronts him on the experimented children?  Or is that with Kabuto explaining Yamato?


----------



## lathia (Sep 5, 2014)

Chapter. 121 & 122


----------



## Van Konzen (Sep 8, 2014)

what chapter was Neji was on a splash page SOLO?


----------



## Hasan (Sep 8, 2014)

redfang45 said:


> what chapter was Neji was on a splash page SOLO?



Chapter 256


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 9, 2014)

In which chapter did Sasuke copy water walking from seeing Naruto do it?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 9, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> In which chapter did Sasuke copy water walking from seeing Naruto do it?


I don't believe he does. Naruto learns water walking in Chapter 90.
Naruto doesn't use the skill in front of Sasuke until they're at Valley of the End in Chapter 225, but Sasuke gives no indication of having or needing to copy it.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 9, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> I don't believe he does. Naruto learns water walking in Chapter 90.
> Naruto doesn't use the skill in front of Sasuke until they're at Valley of the End in Chapter 225, but Sasuke gives no indication of having or needing to copy it.




Yeah, I've taken a look too, but I appreciate another opinion. The only indications are a few exclamation marks and a focus on Naruto's foot:

Chapter 219, page 30 (Sasuke's reaction)

Chapter 225, page 17 (continuation from the end of chapter 219 & another exclamation mark)

Chapter 226, page 6 (watching water walking with the sharingan for the first time)

Chapter 226, page 10 (Naruto water skies)

Chapter 226, page 11 (Sasuke slides down the waterfall)​
It seems to be open to interpretation. And the animation team interpreted it as Sasuke copying water walking.


----------



## Tinderat (Sep 9, 2014)

What chapter was Madara first mentioned?


----------



## Dominus (Sep 9, 2014)

[sp=I think he was first mentioned in Chapter 309][/sp]


----------



## Tinderat (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 11, 2014)

chapter please about Itachi using his Totsuka sword, not his susanoo using it.
I want to see him use it himself aside from his fight with Kabuto. appreciate it.


----------



## Cord (Sep 12, 2014)

We've only seen Itachi's Susanoo wield the Totsuka. He never used it himself (doubt he can).


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 12, 2014)

What chapter was it when Kabuto changed Tsunade's body movements?


----------



## Cord (Sep 12, 2014)

Malicious Friday said:


> What chapter was it when Kabuto changed Tsunade's body movements?



You mean the other way around? Because it was Tsunade who altered Kabuto's body movements via Ranshinshō. Unless you were talking about the time when he weakened her muscles with his chakra scalpel....in which case, both happened in Chapter 164 [1].


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 12, 2014)

Authoritah said:


> [sp=I think he was first mentioned in Chapter 309][/sp]




Really? So nothing during the VotE fight?

*does a quick check*

 Of course. That's the same trick as used with the 4th Hokage. It took forever to learn his name. There's nothing more than an allusion to Hashirama and Madara.

(And I just realised that Orochimaru went to the same country as Madara attacked Land of Fire from.   )


----------



## Ghost (Sep 29, 2014)

what chapter had the flashback where jiraiya was injured by kyuubi naruto?

edit. found it


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 3, 2014)

- Shikamaru says Sasuke must be taken care of.

- Karui beats Naruto.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> - Shikamaru says Sasuke must be taken care of.



Chapter 459



> - Karui beats Naruto.



Chapter 454


----------



## Itachі (Oct 4, 2014)

Was there any chapter where Sasuke praised Hiruzen?



			
				 Naruto Wiki said:
			
		

> After his reincarnation during the Fourth Shinobi World War, both Naruto and Sasuke, each becoming highly capable and recognised shinobi themselves, would go on to praise his sheer prowess soon after seeing him in action.[41]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 4, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Was there any chapter where Sasuke praised Hiruzen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


41. ↑ Naruto chapter 632


----------



## Itachі (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah, thank you.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 9, 2014)

What chapter was it said that ROOT was disbanded after the massacre?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 9, 2014)

A chapter that Byakugan see Aburame insects?
A chapter where Byakugan was fooled by Insect Jamming Tech?

A chapter where byakugan can see Deidera's c2 or 1 bombs from afar?

Thanx, I need this asnwers.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 9, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> A chapter that Byakugan see Aburame insects?
> A chapter where Byakugan was fooled by Insect Jamming Tech?
> 
> A chapter where byakugan can see Deidera's c2 or 1 bombs from afar?
> ...



In chapter 70 the Byakugan is shown to see the Aburame insects in a persons body.

In Chapter 517 the Byakugan can see Deidara's clay from afar. 

On the other hand I don't believe the bug jamming jutsu has been shown to fool the Byakugan.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> What chapter was it said that ROOT was disbanded after the massacre?



Chapter 284 says when it was disbanded but I'm not sure if there's another that says it happened after the massacre


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 9, 2014)

tnax only Kunyou, BAttledome thing against Samehadaman, hehe


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2014)

In what chapter does Jiraiya reveal his chest scar and explains how he got it?


----------



## Bonly (Oct 25, 2014)

soulnova said:


> In what chapter does Jiraiya reveal his chest scar and explains how he got it?



In Chapter 291(1)


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Not sure if this thread is the right place...

Which characters have been stated to have biju level chakra and in what chapter?


----------



## Coffee Driven (Oct 26, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Not sure if this thread is the right place...
> 
> Which characters have been stated to have biju level chakra and in what chapter?



Both Kisame and A were stated to have chakra levels comparable to that of a Tailed Beast.

Chapter 468 and Chapter 463.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Oct 26, 2014)

Coffee Driven said:


> Both Kisame and A were stated to have chakra levels comparable to that of a Tailed Beast.
> 
> Chapter 468 and Chapter 463.




Thanks.

It's actually funny given the current power levels that only two characters have been compared like that.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 28, 2014)

In which chapter is Shikamaru promoted to Chunin?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 28, 2014)

-JT- said:


> In which chapter is Shikamaru promoted to Chunin?


Chapter 172.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Nov 1, 2014)

Potential spoilers since this quote was taken from telegrams:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Csdabest said:


> Rikudou Gourd Opening by itself was never revealed nor was the mysterious figure watching the kaguya fight was revealed.



Does anyone have chapter references for when these things happened? And does anyone have the chapter where it says Kaguya was building an army?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 1, 2014)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Csdabest said:
> 
> 
> > Rikudou Gourd Opening by itself was never revealed nor was the mysterious figure watching the kaguya fight was revealed.
> ...


Both seem to be misunderstandings.
1. Tenten's scroll with Rikudo's treasure is punctured by the horn Madara rips off to reveal his third eye.
2. Sakura is shown standing in the background of Chapter 687.


> And does anyone have the chapter where it says Kaguya was building an army?


Chapter 679.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Naruto's "Peace? Justice? Don't make me laugh" speech to Pain


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 3, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Naruto's "Peace? Justice? Don't make me laugh" speech to Pain


Chapter 436.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Nov 17, 2014)

Naruto Wikia states Naruto also uses the Erupting Propulsion Fist, 



What chapter was that?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 17, 2014)

shithole
shithole


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks! +rep


----------



## Extrema (Nov 21, 2014)

the beginning of Gaara and Naruto's fight in p1 please


thanks


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 21, 2014)

Extrema said:


> the beginning of Gaara and Naruto's fight in p1


Chapter 128.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 23, 2014)

What chapter does Nagato reveal the full details of his "MAD" Plan about creating a weapon to make world peace?

I don't recall it being that smart of a plan bu someone elsewhere won't shut up about how great it was and I'm just misremembering everything.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 23, 2014)

Link removed

and then there's also what he told Hidan

Link removed

Read onward from there


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 26, 2014)

What ever happened to that big old wall of Sharingan eyes that Tobi had in the background when he transplanted Itachi's eyes to Sasuke?

Isn't that ... dangerous to just have sitting around? Did Sasuke dispose of them or even let the village know they existed. I've been looking through chapters but I can't recall seeing it destroyed. 

The Wall:

*Spoiler*: __ 







I remember Tobi used 6 for his Edo Jinchuriki Paths...

If that's still just laying around.. I would think that would be Orochimaru's first stop after the war, especially because Kabuto had been to that base when he was blackmailing Obito with Madara's body... So.. basically all the bad guys know it's there and none of the good guys do? And nothing comes of that?

Maybe I just don't remember the chapter it was talked about.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 28, 2014)

No, Obito's collection of Sharingan is not addressed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2014)

Sasuke's first interaction with Orochimaru in the very end of Part 1, where he just tells him "shut up and give me power".


----------



## Cord (Dec 1, 2014)

Chapter 238.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2014)

Sasuke is crazy in front of Kakashi: Bring back my mother, father, my clan and then I'll stop.


----------



## lathia (Dec 4, 2014)

Ch. 483 ^


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2014)

What chapter has the panel that shows Kakashi and Gai during the Kyuubi's attack?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2014)

Chapter 502.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone know the chapter where the purpose of the chunin exams are explained?


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 10, 2014)

Chapter 65.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 7

Page 8

Page 9

Page 10

Page 11 

Page 12

Page 13


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks,bro.

*reps*


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 10, 2014)

No problem, added the actual pages he explains it in too.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 25, 2014)

Was it ever mentioned in the manga/Databook that the sealing jutsu is one of the highest level ninjutsu or something?
I believe I read something like that, but I can't remember where!


----------



## lathia (Dec 25, 2014)

^ I don't think so. I think the most it was ever touched upon was when Tobi revealed his plan at the summit and when Kushina introduced the Uzumaki clan. However, I do recall the anime adding something along those lines you mentioned.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2014)

In what chapter does Naruto talk to Kurama while standing close to his eye?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2014)

last page of 538, and continue on the first page on chapter 539


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 29, 2014)

What chapter in Part 1 has a cover featuring the Kyuubi?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 30, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What chapter in Part 1 has a cover featuring the Kyuubi?


Chapters 28, 161.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 30, 2014)

What chapter has Shikamaru getting his chakra suck dry and he says he has to be come Naruto's advisor like the Second Hokage was to the First?


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 30, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> What chapter has Shikamaru getting his chakra suck dry and he says he has to be come Naruto's advisor like the Second Hokage was to the First?


CHAPTER 649
the embodiment of hatred


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 30, 2014)

Revy said:


> CHAPTER 649
> Link removed



thank you kindly


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2015)

The chapter where Naruto says he used to think Hinata was a weird girl.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 24, 2015)

Chapter 98.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't remember if this was in the manga, but what chapter did Naruto go to Asuma to learn about Fuuton?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 30, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> I don't remember if this was in the manga, but what chapter did Naruto go to Asuma to learn about Fuuton?


Chapter 317.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 15, 2015)

What chapter was this?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 15, 2015)

HERE


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 20, 2015)

Does anyone know what chapter cockashi was talking to team 7 about the chunin exams?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 20, 2015)

Revy said:


> Does anyone know what chapter cockashi was talking to team 7 about the chunin exams?




Are you looking for this?
Chapter 36: Sakura's depression, Hiruzen was definitely a few years older than when he was annointed when the Sannin first became his students.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 20, 2015)

yep,thanks.:33


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2015)

In what chapter does Naruto tell Hinata "I like people like you"?


----------



## heartsutra (May 21, 2015)

Luiz said:


> In what chapter does Naruto tell Hinata "I like people like you"?



That would be manga chapter 98 or anime episode 59, I think.
It is before the last round for the Chuunin Exams start.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 21, 2015)

Luiz said:


> In what chapter does Naruto tell Hinata "I like people like you"?


It is indeed Chapter 98.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 23, 2015)

What chapter did we see trollkage,3rd raikage,and gaara's dad get resurrected.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2015)

Chapter 525

> Chapter title literally says "The kages revived"


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jun 23, 2015)

Who's the first person to say to Naruto they believe he'll become Hokage---and in which chapter?


----------



## Coffee Driven (Jul 3, 2015)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Who's the first person to say to Naruto they believe he'll become Hokage---and in which chapter?



It was Tsunade, I believe.

Chapter 169, 171.


----------



## pricklepantz (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, where can I read the chapter for Naruto & Hinata dating After The Last ?


----------



## root (Aug 20, 2015)

pricklepantz said:


> Hi, where can I read the chapter for Naruto & Hinata dating After The Last ?


Here:

Which I found here:


----------



## pricklepantz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you, root !! 



root said:


> Here:
> ** can't post links **
> Which I found here:
> ** can't post links **


----------



## Akiraprise (Sep 10, 2015)

*What chapter should I read?*

Just watched Episode 428 and I'm getting tired of the fillers again. What chapter should I read where the anime main story stopped?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 10, 2015)

677              .


----------



## Superstars (Oct 4, 2015)

What chapter was it where Madara was explaining to obito how the world is and his plans?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 5, 2015)

Superstars said:


> What chapter was it where Madara was explaining to obito how the world is and his plans?



Did you mean in a flashback where an aged Madara is talking to a young Obito?
In case that's what you were looking for, it's chapter 602 "I'm Alive".


----------



## Platypus (Oct 5, 2015)

Superstars said:


> What chapter was it where Madara was explaining to obito how the world is and his plans?





heartsutra said:


> Did you mean in a flashback where an aged Madara is talking to a young Obito?
> In case that's what you were looking for, it's chapter 602 "I'm Alive".



^ See above link.

But also: ch. 606 "The Dream World"
> Madara explaining how the IT is supposed to work.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2015)

Was it ever mentioned that Kakashi is wearing the mask because he looks like his father, and he was ashamed of it or something like that?


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Oct 6, 2015)

No, at least I don't think so.

He had the mask even when his Dad was alive, anyway.

So at best he wanted to hide his mole.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 7, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Did you mean in a flashback where an aged Madara is talking to a young Obito?
> In case that's what you were looking for, it's chapter 602 "I'm Alive".





Platypus said:


> ^ See above link.
> 
> But also: ch. 606 "The Dream World"
> > Madara explaining how the IT is supposed to work.



Thank you very much. One more question, where did naruto first have a quick skirmish with the two ninja from the cloud. The girl and the boy with the lollipop?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 7, 2015)

Superstars said:


> Thank you very much. One more question, where did naruto first have a quick skirmish with the two ninja from the cloud. The girl and the boy with the lollipop?



Starts in chapter 452.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't know if this was stated or not, but it seems like I think that I have read it before... 

Was it stated that Hago met other reincarnation of Asura and Indra besides Narudo and Sasuke? 

I don't know if it was mentioned, or if it's wrong translation or something like that tho...


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I don't know if this was stated or not, but it seems like I think that I have read it before...
> 
> Was it stated that Hago met other reincarnation of Asura and Indra besides Narudo and Sasuke?
> 
> I don't know if it was mentioned, or if it's wrong translation or something like that tho...



He did. Take my word for it, because I'm far too black lazy to look it up.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2015)

Found it.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 31, 2016)

*In which chapter ....*

... did Iruka say Hiruzen was the greatest Hokage ever

Merged with existing thread.
— heart​


----------



## Hasan (Feb 2, 2016)

IzayaOrihara said:


> ... did Iruka say Hiruzen was the greatest Hokage ever
> 
> Merged with existing thread.
> ? heart​



Chapter 94


----------



## Bonly (Mar 24, 2016)

Is there a chapter where Obito mentions that Naruto's FRS killed two of Kakuzu's hearts? I feel like I've seen it before but I don't remember if it was anime filler or in the manga


----------



## Rai (Mar 25, 2016)

Bonly said:


> Is there a chapter where Obito mentions that Naruto's FRS killed two of Kakuzu's hearts? I feel like I've seen it before but I don't remember if it was anime filler or in the manga



Chapter 364.


----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

What chapter did Mei get owned by Yamato's wood statue


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 10, 2016)

Hero said:


> What chapter did Mei get owned by Yamato's wood statue


Chapter 662: Well…


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jun 1, 2016)

*Shosen no Jutsu/Mystical Palm Technique*
This medical ninjutsu allows the user to speed up the body's natural healing process by sending  from their hands into a wound or afflicted body part. This allows the user to heal a patient without the need for medical equipment or surgery, making it very useful on the battlefield. It can be used to treat both external and internal injuries. It is vital to match the amount of chakra used to the severity of the affliction or injury. This requires a great amount of chakra control, and because of this, only a few highly skilled are able to use this technique. Kabuto Yakushi demonstrated the ability to use it a short distance away from the target instead of through direct contact.

_By sending an excess amount of chakra into the patient's body, the user can overload the patient's normal circulation, trapping them in a comatose state.__ Although this is usually undesirable, __Kabuto once effectively used this side effect to get  out of his way._

Can anyone get me the scan for this? Please and thanks!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2016)

IzayaOrihara said:


> By sending an excess amount of chakra into the patient's body, the user can overload the patient's normal circulation, trapping them in a comatose state.[3] Although this is usually undesirable, Kabuto once effectively used this side effect to get Kiba Inuzuka out of his way.
> 
> Can anyone get me the scan for this? Please and thanks!


It's cited right there: Chapter 103, pages 9-10


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jun 2, 2016)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's cited right there: Chapter 103, pages 9-10


Thanks


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 21, 2016)

There is a chapter which Naruto says he'll kill anyone who tries to kill Sasuke so what chapter did Naruto say that?


----------



## fuff (Jul 8, 2016)

prob better to post here:

i dont think sasuke ever mentioned the senju clan....
are these acutal quotes or bs made by tumblr users? i dont remember them much...


what chapter are they from??


----------



## Rai (Jul 8, 2016)

fuff said:


> prob better to post here:
> 
> i dont think sasuke ever mentioned the senju clan....
> are these acutal quotes or bs made by tumblr users? i dont remember them much...
> ...



Chapter 416 I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 8, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Chapter 416 I think


ill check

edit: ya thats the one! thanks rai!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone know where there is a translation of Muki Tensei's databook entry?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 20, 2016)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone know where there is a translation of Muki Tensei's databook entry?


posts/55766824


----------



## Intus Legere (Aug 11, 2016)

In what chapter is it said that genjutsu affects the nervous system?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 11, 2016)

Intus Legere said:


> In what chapter is it said that genjutsu affects the nervous system?


1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reid Flaumenbaum (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello fellow Naruto fans! I'm a huge Naruto fan myself and I'm new to this forum page and I'm glad to have become a member. I finished the whole story of Naruto around the time of the release of chapter 700 but not once have I ever seen this quote "If you don't like your destiny, don't accept it. Instead, have the courage to change it the way you want it to be!". I was wondering if anyone can tell me where it's from? I haven't seen all of the movies so maybe if it's from a movie can someone please tell me which one? I want to use this quote for my Senior Quote but I'd feel like a total poser if I didn't even know which episode/chapter/movie this quote is from. Someone help me please!

EDIT: If anyone is wondering how I know about this quote even though I've never seen it in the show/manga, it's because I looked up Naruto quotes on Google because I couldn't think of any off the top of my head and I came across this quote but I couldn't recall ever seeing it but I still really liked the quote so I would like to use it for my senior quote.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Aug 16, 2016)

Can I get the scan where Kabuto says Edo Tenseis are brought back weaker than they were in life, and the one where he said they are brought back as they are when they died (with Madara Uchiha being the only exception) and if Orochimaru ever talked about these same things could i also have those scans please!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2016)

What was the chapter when naruto.wikia changed Tobi's profile to Madara Uchiha? I remember it was pretty early on, maybe around Kage Summit. Everyone thought that Tobi = Madara after it until it was retconned.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jan 23, 2017)

What chapter did Shikamaru mention that Naruto can sense chakra?


----------



## Kadaobi (Jan 25, 2017)

What chapter did Obito meet Yahiko, Konan and Nagato?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 25, 2017)

Kadaobi said:


> What chapter did Obito meet Yahiko, Konan and Nagato?


Chapter 606-607


----------



## Icelerate (Mar 11, 2017)

Can I have the scan where Jiraiya and Tsunade talk about Kakashi and Naruto becoming Hokage?


----------



## thatshinobilife (Mar 31, 2017)

What chapter did Tobirama get mad at Naruto for attributing the techniques he created to Minato?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 10, 2017)

IzayaOrihara said:


> Can I get the scan where Kabuto says Edo Tenseis are brought back weaker than they were in life, and the one where he said they are brought back as they are when they died (with Madara Uchiha being the only exception) and if Orochimaru ever talked about these same things could i also have those scans please!


I'm not sure Kabuto ever said that. I don't see where he says that when explaining Edo Tensei to Obito. But it's been awhile and I only skimmed it so maybe I missed it.

He did say he had surpassed Edo Tensei's original users:  I recall Tobirama was the one who confirmed there was a difference in strength between Orochimaru's original summoning and their final summoning:   Meanwhile, Orochimaru talks about how Hashirama seems immune to even the stronger binding he's using to restrain the other Hokages:   I do recall Kabuto mentioning how Madara was different:  Madara also talks about how he's at his full strength when he's revived: I'm not sure where else that information would be. Edo Tensei is discussed somewhat in other places, though. Maybe someone else can point you closer to it.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2017)

I just need that panel when Sasuke says "no". 

The one from when Naruto begs him not to destroy the other bijuu inside the 10 tails. Don't know which chapter.


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2017)

Luiz said:


> I just need that panel when Sasuke says "no".
> 
> The one from when Naruto begs him not to destroy the other bijuu inside the 10 tails. Don't know which chapter.


Chapter 635 Page 12


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 16, 2017)

Can someone give me the page in boruto that the fat guy with the tech is revealed to be under genjutsu and Skihamaru said he was going to be punished and allowed to return to work.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 16, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Can someone give me the page in boruto that the fat guy with the tech is revealed to be under genjutsu and Skihamaru said he was going to be punished and allowed to return to work.


Chapter 11 Page 23


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 16, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Chapter 11 Page 23



Thanks I needed this for the AO vs Danzo thread.


----------

